# which is more "brixton", SW2 or SW9?



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

After the extended, and ultimately very acrimonious, thread about how "Brixton" Chris Filter might be, I thought it may offer a bit of light relief to pose the question above.

Please try to keep your comments humorous (some hope!)

What do people think?

(Got to work now, so will post my own thoughts later).


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2004)

SW9, cos that's what the film said, and that can't be wrong. also, posh Hill types like Minnie the Minx live in SW2


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

SW9 is classed as Stockwell by the GPO.  I was surprised to find I didn't live in Brixton having previously considered my place to be in the heart of it being a mere 2 minute walk from the Tube and High Street.


----------



## Carageto (Sep 24, 2004)

The tube station postcode is SW9 and so are most of the shops along the high street so in my view that's Brixton.  I live on Moorlands Estate and junk mail often gets delivered saying Stockwell but when Lambeth changed all address on the estate a few yrs ago the letter from them classed it as Brixton.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2004)

Clearly SW2 is the genuine Brixton article. The Ritzy, The Town Hall, The Fridge and many more Brixton landmarks fall into this esteemed postcode. We've got the places, the parks,  the people ... even those poshos down Brixton Hill.

Outside of the market and the Academy, things are grim in SW9. It even encompasses those sketchy areas like Stockwell and 'North Clapham.' Mark my words - before long  Estate Agents will be branding the whole SW9 area as Clapwell  or something similar. Rubbish!

SW2 all the way...


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Clearly SW2 is the genuine Brixton article. The Ritzy, The Town Hall, The Fridge and many more Brixton landmarks fall into this esteemed postcode. We've got the places, the parks,  the people ... even those poshos down Brixton Hill.


You've hit the mail on the head. SW2 is for the gentrifiers, SW9 is for the 'real' Brixtonites - we've got the tough estates, the mean streets of Coldharbour Lane, the Albert and, fittingly, the cop shop.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 24, 2004)

SW2 is soooo Saint Rreatham, Darlink.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

it's a tough one. i've always felt that sw2 was brixton, just because that was the first post code i had when i moved to the area - just off acre lane. but then sw2 is streatham as well isn't it? and that's not brixton at all. 

maybe we should lobby for a new postcode. is there an official map that covers the brixton borders? i always feel a sense of coming into brixton when the bus turns onto the top of brixton road by kennington park and a sense of leaving brixton when crossing over the south circular into streatham. but the east and west borders seem less distinct. 

that was a laughfest wasn't it? sorry vic!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> SW9, cos that's what the film said, and that can't be wrong. also, posh Hill types like Minnie the Minx live in SW2


I'm SW2 but 'bottom of the hill', as Minxy is always keen to point out. Besides, SW9 is so posh, it has a (s)wanky wine bar named after it.    

Better a swoo than a swine


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2004)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> SW2 is soooo Saint Rreatham, Darlink.



Rather StReatham than Cla'am maam...

You may have the advantage in number  of Poundstretchers, but we've got the Library and the cultural heart of Brixton in SW2.

And the centre of the crack trade (the Rushcroft - Saltoun- Atlantic Road triangle) is in SW2 as well. How much more Brixton do you need....


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 24, 2004)

Out of classic Vic's Cabaret Corner poems, I liked "The Streets are Fine in Southwest Nine" better than "The Streets are full of dog poo in SW2" or "Your Mum's a whore in SE24."


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> And the centre of the crack trade (the Rushcroft - Saltoun- Atlanatic triangle) is in SW2 as well. How much more Brixton do you need....


Excuuuuse me! I think you'll find we have a _roaring_ crack trade in SW9 and a veritable _highway of hussling_ along Coldharbour Lane.

And when it comes to discarded needles per sq inch, Loughborough Park/Moorlands/Coldharbour makes SW2 look like a kid's party!

As for culture - you might have the library, but we've got the street market, innit!

SW2 for the gentrifiers and toffs!
SW9 for the real Brixtonites!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> And the centre of the crack trade (the Rushcroft - Saltoun- Atlantic Road triangle)


 Damn, my crack dealing empire has been rumbled.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd have to say SW2 - it's got the REAL hardcore estate: Tulse Hill, which pisses all over the LJ's and Moorlands's chips, plus the Windmill, and the windmill. Then there's the Hob, a streetcred antidote to the hopelessly Tallulah-ed living bar. Also, apart from the Albert, SW9 is awash with a much higher density of "bahs" than SW2.

In fact, SW2 is SO hard I'm surprised SW9-ers dare to venture into its sceptred precincts.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> SW2 for the gentrifiers and toffs!
> SW9 for the real Brixtonites!



well if that's your attitude, the quicker we put up a wall between the two, the better!


----------



## Blunders500 (Sep 24, 2004)

I am by Fiveways where Loughbrough Rd bends. 
I am SW9 and consider myself Brixton
However when I had my bike removed from my hallway overnight ( most annoying as i cycle to work ) some time ago, I phoned Brixton OB as my local station. They redirected me to Stockwell coppers who I was told should be my first port of call and were in fact my 'local' station.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Out of classic Vic's Cabaret Corner poems, I liked "The Streets are Fine in Southwest Nine" better than "The Streets are full of dog poo in SW2" or "Your Mum's a whore in SE24."



Oooops! I've shot myself in the foot above, haven't I?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I'd have to say SW2 - it's got the REAL hardcore estate: Tulse Hill, which pisses all over the LJ's and Moorlands's chips, plus the Windmill, and the windmill.


The Windmill? That's practically Streatham!

Tulse Hill?! Do me a favour! That's a garden suburb for gentrifiers fleeing the crack trade of Coldharbour Lane!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> SW9, cos that's what the film said, and that can't be wrong. also, posh Hill types like Minnie the Minx live in SW2





Oi, watch it you   

Me, posh?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> The Windmill? That's practically Streatham!
> 
> Tulse Hill?! Do me a favour! That's a garden suburb for gentrifiers fleeing the crack trade of Coldharbour Lane!



Not the station, but the estate, which practically borders on the Hob and is WELL skanky inna inner-city-decaying stylee.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Clearly SW2 is the genuine Brixton article. The Ritzy, The Town Hall, The Fridge and many more Brixton landmarks fall into this esteemed postcode. We've got the places, the parks,  the people ... even those poshos down Brixton Hill.
> 
> Outside of the market and the Academy, things are grim in SW9. It even encompasses those sketchy areas like Stockwell and 'North Clapham.' Mark my words - before long  Estate Agents will be branding the whole SW9 area as Clapwell  or something similar. Rubbish!
> 
> SW2 all the way...



Not to mention the lovely Rush Common and a tree lined Hill.  Oh, and the Housing and Council Tax offices are in Brixton Hill.  If SW9 were the true Brixton they'd be stuck down there     Oh, and then of course, there's Brixton Prison   

Definitely SW2.  We offer all the valuable services to you SW9ers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> You've hit the mail on the head. SW2 is for the gentrifiers, SW9 is for the 'real' Brixtonites - we've got the tough estates, the mean streets of Coldharbour Lane, the Albert and, fittingly, the cop shop.




Well we've got the Windmill  

As for the cop shop, where do people go after that?  Brixton Prison


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Better a swoo than a swine




Oh, I must remember that one


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Not the station, but the estate, which practically borders on the Hob and is WELL skanky inna inner-city-decaying stylee.


Yes. But it's called Tulse Hill. Not Brixton! And it's in SE24!

And - get this - it's got a toff-tastic hockey club! 

Ra! Ra! Ra!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Out of classic Vic's Cabaret Corner poems, I liked "The Streets are Fine in Southwest Nine" better than "The Streets are full of dog poo in SW2" or "Your Mum's a whore in SE24."




Yes, but where did Vic hold his Comedy nights?  The Windmill of course


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> well if that's your attitude, the quicker we put up a wall between the two, the better!




We've already created a boundary in Brixton Water Lane.  That's the imaginary river dividing SW2 and SW9


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes. But it's called Tulse Hill. Not Brixton! And it's in SE24!



no it isn't. i lived on the estate just by the tesco garage last year and it was in sw2. tulse hill - the hill - starts just by the hob.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We've already created a boundary in Brixton Water Lane.  That's the imaginary river dividing SW2 and SW9




i know that, but is an imaginary boundary enough any more? maybe more drastic steps need to be taken.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> no it isn't. i lived on the estate just by the tesco garage last year and it was in sw2. tulse hill - the hill - starts just by the hob.


Part of Tulse Hill most certainly is SE24. Look it up!

And it's still got a ra ra hockey club!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> i know that, but is an imaginary boundary enough any more? maybe more drastic steps need to be taken.




I think you may be right.  Our own Brixton Wall

Plus it will give all the SW9 ragamuffins something to grafitti


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And when it comes to discarded needles per sq inch, Loughborough Park/Moorlands/Coldharbour makes SW2 look like a kid's party!
> SW2 for the gentrifiers and toffs!
> SW9 for the real Brixtonites!




Pah, that's because they've been scoring in the centre of SW2 ... and then going back to their suburban retreats in SW9 to shoot up.

They probably stop at SW9 for some Eggs Benedict on the way home too...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We've already created a boundary in Brixton Water Lane.  That's the imaginary river dividing SW2 and SW9


The boundary actually runs through the blocks on the north side of Rushcroft Road. They are half in SW2 and half in SW9. Hence the schizoid tendencies of some residents.      (I'm on the South side).


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Pah, that's because they've been scoring in the centre of SW2 ... and then going back to their suburban retreats in SW9 to shoot up.
> 
> They probably stop at SW9 for some Eggs Benedict on the way home too...


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> They probably stop at SW9 for some Eggs Benedict on the way home too...


Is he a hockey player for Tulse 'Toff' Hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Pah, that's because they've been scoring in the centre of SW2 ... and then going back to their suburban retreats in SW9 to shoot up.
> 
> They probably stop at SW9 for some Eggs Benedict on the way home too...




For the SW9ers information, a flat in Brixton Hill was the first privately owned property in the country where the owner was evicted for selling crack   

We like to keep our streets clean you know


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> For the SW9ers information, a flat in Brixton Hill was the first privately owned property in the country where the owner was evicted for selling crack
> 
> We like to keep our streets clean you know


Conclusive proof of SW2 gentrification!

Down here in 'real' Brixton, we like to offer a large portfolio of scoring, smoking and injecting locations, with the area outside my block a firm favourite with visitors and locals alike.

Hopefully they'll get the treatment they need and be able to move upmarket to the leafy glades of SW2 in time.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> For the SW9ers information, a flat in Brixton Hill was the first privately owned property in the country where the owner was evicted for selling crack


 Shhh, they'll be claiming SW9 had the first caaaancil tenant to be evicted for selling crack. None o these _gentrifying_ crack dealers.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Part of Tulse Hill most certainly is SE24. Look it up!



yeah well obviously the top end is, but the estate that vic's talking about is in sw2. a great deal of tulse hill, the actual hill as opposed to the area, is. 

anyway, if you're talking posh, the houses north of stockwell road, at the stockwell tube end - all in sw9 - are some of the poshest town houses i've seen in london. doesn't joanna lumley live there? says it all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Conclusive proof of SW2 gentrification!
> 
> Down here in 'real' Brixton, we like to offer a large portfolio of scoring, smoking and injecting locations, with the area outside my block a firm favourite with visitors and locals alike.
> 
> Hopefully they'll get the treatment they need and be able to move upmarket to the leafy glades of SW2 in time.




Absolutely not.  Just so happens that a few of his customers were muggers.  I got chased into the flats 3 times this year before he got kicked out    

Us gentrifiers can't be doing with all that mugging nonsense.  We have our nannies to pay and our 4x4s to pay off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> yeah well obviously the top end is, but the estate that vic's talking about is in sw2. a great deal of tulse hill, the actual hill as opposed to the area, is.
> 
> anyway, if you're talking posh, the houses north of stockwell road, at the stockwell tube end - all in sw9 - are some of the poshest town houses i've seen in london. doesn't joanna lumley live there? says it all.




Well, we do have Josephine Avenue


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> anyway, if you're talking posh, the houses north of stockwell road, at the stockwell tube end - all in sw9 - are some of the poshest town houses i've seen in london.


Look, when SW2 can get a tough, neo-brutalist mo'fo' block like the Barrier Block on its books, then you'll be able to discuss mean-street architecture!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well, we do have Josephine Avenue



really, there's no comparison. big white solid town houses, some with pillars (!), just like you'd get in chelsea. all in sw9! angell town is full of 'em!

by the way, i was just looking for a post code map and stumbled across this...







no photoshop trickery here. i wouldn't know how...


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Where's Brixton tube station - in SW9!
Where's Brixton train station - in SW9!

Nuff said!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Look, when SW2 can get a tough, neo-brutalist mo'fo' block like the Barrier Block on its books, then you'll be able to discuss mean-street architecture!


 A stately home compared with St Matthews.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Where's Brixton tube station - in SW9!
> Where's Brixton train station - in SW9!
> 
> Nuff said!


yeah but we're tuff enuff to take the bus.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> A stately home compared with St Matthews.


Now you're _really_ pushing it!

And when it comes to mean derelict land, who can beat the decades of rotting going on at the old Cooltan/Voice buildings in the heart of Coldharbour Lane?!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> yeah but we're tuff enuff to take the bus.


indeed....


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> then you'll be able to discuss mean-street architecture!



but i'm not discussing mean street architecture. i'm discussing joanna lumley's lovely town house where she sups the finest early grey with all of her la-di-dah sw9 chums. 

shouldn't the barrier block have its own postcode anyway?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Look, when SW2 can get a tough, neo-brutalist mo'fo' block like the Barrier Block on its books, then you'll be able to discuss mean-street architecture!



We still have the prison


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We've already created a boundary in Brixton Water Lane.  That's the imaginary river dividing SW2 and SW9



get it right!!! that's the demarcation between NORF and Sarf London
SW9 = North London...Brixton is Camden South 
SW2 = the pride of south London (well there's not much else south of BWL)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> really, there's no comparison. big white solid town houses, some with pillars (!), just like you'd get in chelsea. all in sw9! angell town is full of 'em!
> 
> by the way, i was just looking for a post code map and stumbled across this...
> 
> ...





Well that confirms it then doesn't it


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> indeed....


 Yeah yeah, we may be losers  (wasn't it actually Margaret Thatcher who said people who use the bus are failures? I do believe it was  ), but at least we don't drive around in our 4x4s with our little Jemimas and Tarquins in the back.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> get it right!!! that's the demarcation between NORF and Sarf London
> SW9 = North London...Brixton is Camden South


Better that than Streatham North!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

ha ha so - according to that map - "brixton" is actually Stockwell South

seriously I think that map has to do with where the main sorting office is and brixton is on Blenheim Gdns which is erm SW2


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Where's Brixton tube station - in SW9!
> Where's Brixton train station - in SW9!
> 
> Nuff said!




Where's Brixton Bus Garage?

Where's the waterworks so we can supply you peasants down the road with nice clean water


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well that confirms it then doesn't it


Doesn't it just?  But what would these _Stockwellians_ know?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, we may be losers  (wasn't it actually Margaret Thatcher who said people who use the bus are failures? I do believe it was  ), but at least we don't drive around in our 4x4s with our little Jemimas and Tarquins in the back.


Neither do SW9-ers. They can just _walk_ from their local station, appropriately named Brixton!


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We've already created a boundary in Brixton Water Lane.  That's the imaginary river dividing SW2 and SW9



Imaginary??  Surely the River Effra would have something to say about that... even if it is underground these days....


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Imaginary??  Surely the River Effra would have something to say about that... even if it is underground these days....



now there's an idea...the Effra as a handy moat
dig it up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> get it right!!! that's the demarcation between NORF and Sarf London
> SW9 = North London...Brixton is Camden South
> SW2 = the pride of south London (well there's not much else south of BWL)





Well yes, but it's hard enough convincing these SW9ers that SW2 is the real Brixton without having to tell them that they're North Londoners as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Neither do SW9-ers. They can just _walk_ from their local station, appropriately named Brixton!




walk with their prams of which SW9 seems to have plenty of, thereby clogging up the streets.  You don't trip over prams in SW2


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Imaginary??  Surely the River Effra would have something to say about that... even if it is underground these days....




We have to keep as imaginary or those SW9ers might come and steal our water


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We have to keep as imaginary or those SW9ers might come and steal our water


They'll be having bloody regattas on it and sitting on the banks drinking Pimms.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> walk with their prams of which SW9 seems to have plenty of, thereby clogging up the streets.  You don't trip over prams in SW2


 Oi! Whose side are you on?   You some sort of sw9 fifth columnist or something?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Oi! Whose side are you on?   You some sort of sw9 fifth columnist or something?




I know.  I'm even confusing myself (but that's not hard)


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> They'll be having bloody regattas on it and sitting on the banks drinking Pimms.



yeah but they'd probably try and give it some cred name like the Reclaim The Effra Party and pretend they have beer there


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

sw9 is also associated with stockwell park which is a la-di-da conservation area _and _has it's own website not to mention a few blue plaques including van gogh's.  

having lived in the _conservation area_  for most of the '90s i have to say i associate sw9 more with stockwell park/angell town than brixton, despite the popular association of that postcode with brixton.

as for posh streets...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> yeah but they'd probably try and give it some cred name like the Reclaim The Effra Party and pretend they have beer there




They'd probably get so pissed and fall in and drown.  The great unwashed probably never learn to swim


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> sw9 is also associated with stockwell park which is a la-di-da conservation area _and _has it's own website not to mention a few blue plaques including van gogh's.
> 
> having lived in the _conservation area_  for most of the '90s i have to say i associate sw9 more with stockwell park/angell town than brixton, despite the popular association of that postcode with brixton.
> 
> as for posh streets...




Ah, but almost the whole of Brixton Hill (Rush Common) is a conservation area   

I'm sure we had some famous residents at one time (not sure who  ).  Oh, and you had Violette Szabo lived in Stockwell which is 1-up for you SW9ers


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> yeah but they'd probably try and give it some cred name like the Reclaim The Effra Party and pretend they have beer there


The blazers and straw boaters are a dead giveaway though.   






What ho, cheps!


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 24, 2004)

Can I ask what I am classed as?

I live on Shakespeare Road  at the Loughborough Junction end (I'm not Lougborough Junction as it's not actually a place, just the name of the station)  I am nearer to Brixton (but still a bit of a walk) than Herne Hill but my postcode is SE24.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm sure we had some famous residents at one time (not sure who  ).  Oh, and you had Violette Szabo lived in Stockwell which is 1-up for you SW9ers


Yeah, but we had NICO


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yeah, but we had NICO



we did?!?!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Look, when SW2 can get a tough, neo-brutalist mo'fo' block like the Barrier Block on its books, then you'll be able to discuss mean-street architecture!



When the old Roupell neighbourhood was wound up a few years ago, the Palace Road Estate in SW2 (south of the South Circular) made a conscious choice to become part of South Brixton neighbourhood rather than Streatham.   I think they're mean street enough...

exposed concrete - check
engineering brick - check
deck access - check
staircases with blind corners - check
abandoned underground garages - check
CCTV poles like something from the Berlin Wall - check
crack dealers - check  
race hate vandalism on Asian elders cente - check


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> we did?!?!


Effra Parade! How F*ing cool are we??:? WE ARE THE COOLEST!!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> When the old Roupell neighbourhood was wound up a few years ago, the Palace Road Estate in SW2 (south of the South Circular) made a conscious choice to become part of South Brixton neighbourhood rather than Streatham.   I think they're mean street enough...
> 
> exposed concrete - check
> engineering brick - check
> ...



don't forget the prostitution...  

intostella - i'm confused. tell all!


----------



## newbie (Sep 24, 2004)

This is all so last millenium.  As global warming takes hold all you lot down in the swamp will have to scuttle away while us on the heights will have fine views over the Brixton harbour.  sorted.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

sw9 launching an attack on the hill...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> intostella - i'm confused. tell all!


 She definitely lived in Effra Parade, on Effra Road just opposite St Matthew's Church, definitely in SW2. When, I'm not entirely sure. 70s or 80s.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

bah, sw9 attack nipped in the bud by the posh 'gated communities' of sw2!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> bah, nipped in the bud by the posh 'gated communities' of sw2!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> She definitely lived in Effra Parade, on Effra Road just opposite St Matthew's Church, definitely in SW2. When, I'm not entirely sure. 70s or 80s.




where did you read that? just done a quick google but can't find any reference. it's hard to believe really. amazing...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> where did you read that? just done a quick google but can't find any reference. it's hard to believe really. amazing...


Can't find a ref on the net either but have been told by many sources over many years. I think it is mentioned in the biography _Songs you never hear on the radio _ but I'm not sure. I keep meaning to borrow it off my next door neighboour. 

Not that amazing really. sw2 is a very cool place.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Effra Parade! How F*ing cool are we??:? WE ARE THE COOLEST!!



oh so that;s the difference: SW2 smackheads are celebs; add John Cooper Clarke to the list then (he and Rico shared the flat/house)


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 24, 2004)

I always think of the SW2 area as being Brixton as when I first visited "Brixton" years ago I visted addresses in SW2.

But having read books about London, I think it seems that SW9 is the "real Brixton" and SW9 is "grittier" IMO.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> oh so that;s the difference: SW2 smackheads are celebs; add John Cooper Clarke to the list then (he and Rico shared the flat/house)



sw9 has a celebrity smackhead as well - will self!

he's a citizen of the global village you know...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> They'd probably get so pissed and fall in and drown.  The great unwashed probably never learn to swim



you're not towing the SW2 line on this at all are you?
SW9 are Pimms-quaffing Poshingtons NOT the great unwashed
And of course they can swim; most of them were probably born in flotation tanks and/or learnt to swim at Mum'n'Tots classes at the approx age of 4 weeks


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> oh so that;s the difference: SW2 smackheads are celebs; add John Cooper Clarke to the list then (he and Rico shared the flat/house)


 Nico, not rico. 

Nico and John Cooper Clark? Even better. 

And yes, my mate tells me it is in the biography.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> he's a citizen of the global village you know...


stockwell is now known as the 'global village'?  bloody re-branding gentrifiers!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> you're not towing the SW2 line on this at all are you?
> SW9 are Pimms-quaffing Poshingtons NOT the great unwashed
> And of course they can swim; most of them were probably born in flotation tanks and/or learnt to swim at Mum'n'Tots classes at the approx age of 4 weeks


Thank you. I think we need to take her out into the car park and give her a good talking to.  

And "Pimms-quaffing Poshingtons" is pure genius.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Nico, not rico.
> 
> Nico and John Cooper Clark? Even better.
> 
> And yes, my mate tells me it is in the biography.



it was mid-80s on Effra Road...don't have a number
Bowie of course was born in SW9
guess the clincher is where did Major minor grow up? 2 or 9?


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

also host to jimi hendrix, cream, john mayall's bluesbreakers - anyone who was anyone in the '60s music scene!

does anyone know where it was (_in sw9_ )?  was it brady's/railway tavern?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> it was mid-80s on Effra Road...don't have a number
> Bowie of course was born in SW9


 Yeah, he's right posh.   Don't be fooled by that mockney accent.    

"Oi woz wawkin, daahn the oi stree' "


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Thank you. I think we need to take her out into the car park and give her a good talking to.



car park??? but then we'd be disturbing the CD-player and general auto-parts recyclers and they don;t like to be disturbed when they're working


----------



## han (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I'd have to say SW2 - it's got the REAL hardcore estate: Tulse Hill, which pisses all over the LJ's and Moorlands's chips, plus the Windmill, and the windmill. Then there's the Hob, a streetcred antidote to the hopelessly Tallulah-ed living bar. Also, apart from the Albert, SW9 is awash with a much higher density of "bahs" than SW2.
> 
> In fact, SW2 is SO hard I'm surprised SW9-ers dare to venture into its sceptred precincts.



I'm with Vic all the way here.
SW2 doesn't really have any 'bah's' (apart from the Telegraph), it's mainly spit 'n' sawdust pubs full o' freaks. Lovely.  And the top of the hill isn't that posh, is it?! What about New Park Road ffs - ladies of the night are permanently camped out on that corner...

And yes all you SW9'ers will be under water soon anyway, hahaaa.....what use will your 4x4s and blue plaques be then, eh?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> was it brady's/railway tavern?


It was indeed.  But they didn't _live_ in SW9.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> does anyone know where it was (_in sw9_ )?  was it brady's/railway tavern?



390 Brixton Road - not sure but think it's now occupied by Lambeth Council

anyone living in north London care to check?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> 390 Brixton Road - not sure but think it's now occupied by Lambeth Council


Are you sure it wasn't Brady's? I've always been told that Jimi Hendrix played there. Unless he played at both, of course.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

han said:
			
		

> And yes all you SW9'ers will be under water soon anyway, hahaaa.....what use will your 4x4s and blue plaques be then, eh?


brixton hill, 2054...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

at this entire, ridiculous thread!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> it was mid-80s on Effra Road...don't have a number
> Bowie of course was born in SW9
> guess the clincher is where did Major minor grow up? 2 or 9?



Happy to oblige

Worcester Park, actually  

He moved to Coldharbour Lane (SW9) at the age of 12.




			
				Conservative Party Election Broadcast 18th March 1992 said:
			
		

> Note: the text is based on Dr Michael Pearce's transcripts of tapes held at the Election Broadcast Archive, University of Leeds.
> 
> 
> JOHN MAJOR:
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Are you sure it wasn't Brady's? I've always been told that Jimi Hendrix played there. Unless he played at both, of course.



No i- the Ram Jam wasn't Brady's and I always took that Hendrix @ Bradys thing with a pinch of salt. Had to do research on historic London venues a few years ago and that couldn't be substantiated (along with a dozen other places throughout the city that claimed the same; he might well have as apparanetly he just turned up and plugged in at many places but there's no posters, gig reviews in existence) 
However parts of The Clash's 'Rude Boy' film were shot in Brady's/The Railway.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

That fishmongers'll be be Mr Mash then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Effra Parade! How F*ing cool are we??:? WE ARE THE COOLEST!!




Huh?  What have I missed here?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Huh?  What have I missed here?


 Never you mind, turncoat!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm proper bo Brixton - SW9 AND right bang in the middle of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Never you mind, turncoat!




Blame my boss, he was distracting me with work.  I can't be on here and working at the same time, it gets confusing


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> No i- the Ram Jam wasn't Brady's and I always took that Hendrix @ Bradys thing with a pinch of salt


Hendrix is listed as playing Brady's in Feb 1967 according to 
this site  and this site  has him playing the Ram Jam Club, 390 Brixton Road in 1966.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm proper bo Brixton - SW9 AND right bang in the middle of it.


You live in Toffity square!!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Or is it T(a)r(qu)inity Sq?


----------



## han (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Or is it T(a)r(qu)inity Sq?



She's sharp, this woman.


----------



## han (Sep 24, 2004)

(just to make sure you know!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

You're just jealous. Anyway, that's why it's the heart of All New Brixton!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're just jealous. Anyway, that's why it's the heart of All New Brixton!


 Nu! Nu!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're just jealous. Anyway, that's why it's the heart of All New Brixton!



No!!!   Unite now to save the Trinity Arms from any All New Brixton makeover
as inflicted on the Hope and Anchor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

I try to avoid the Trinity now - £3 a pint of Guinness!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 24, 2004)

*As an outsider I'm allowed to be irrelevant ...*




			
				ianw said:
			
		

>



Where is there a _complete_ version of this map?? 

Ideally including real  areas of London in a South Easterly and Easterly direction ... 

As you were, turf warriors ...


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

'Ardcore SW9 tunes!

Eddie Grant: "Electric Avenue" (that's SW9)
Alabama3: "Exile on Coldharbour Lane" (that's SW9)
Laurel Aitken : "Scandal In A Brixton Market" (that's SW9)

Who ever sings about SW2?!
The SW2 residents are probably too busy down the opera.
Or watching the hockey.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> No!!!   Unite now to save the Trinity Arms from any All New Brixton makeover
> as inflicted on the Hope and Anchor.


 Oh, too true. 

The H&A does have a nice garden, but I like the Trin's old skool tatty patterned wallpaper, wooden fittings and comfy tapsetry seats. I hope they never paint it off-white and put a stainless steel bar in or something.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I try to avoid the Trinity now - £3 a pint of Guinness!


 That's true too. It is outrageously expensive.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

I defy any SW2-er to produce a building as grim, as mean and as arse ugly as this:







Proof indeed that SW9 is 'street' while SW2 is_ boulevard._


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I defy any SW2-er to produce a building as grim, as mean and as arse ugly as this:


Soon to be turned into a pi_azz_aaaaah.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> 'Ardcore SW9 tunes!
> 
> Who ever sings about SW2?!
> .



Just what did "Carter USM's SW2 Mix" of East 17's *Steam* 
amount to


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Just what did "Carter USM's SW2 Mix" of East 17's *Steam*
> amount to


Pah! Desperation sets in!

If you can find _any reference at all_ to Brixton (SW2)  in that dire song, you're a better man than I.





> Steam steam
> Let the lake of love flow
> Steam steam
> 2 night let's become one soul
> ...


Maybe they were talking about the steam trains that, err, used to run through Brixton station (SW9, natch)

Or something.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I defy any SW2-er to produce a building as grim, as mean and as arse ugly as this:


Ohhh, there are some pretty 'orrible sights in SW2 as well, you know.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Just what did "Carter USM's SW2 Mix" of East 17's *Steam*
> amount to


There's 24 minutes from Tulse Hill but that kind of defeats our argument.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Here's some more lyrics for lang rabbie 



> I'm your spiritual dancer
> Your emotion enhancer
> Any way you wanna go
> Whether below or on top
> ...



Has the singer wet his Brixton (SW2) pants?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> 'Ardcore SW9 tunes!
> 
> Eddie Grant: "Electric Avenue" (that's SW9)
> Alabama3: "Exile on Coldharbour Lane" (that's SW9)
> ...



What about "Stay Free" by the Clash? It mentions Brixton prison, and the Crown and Sceptre! 

Not to mention "the windmills of your mind".


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> What about "Stay Free" by the Clash? It mentions Brixton prison, and the Crown and Sceptre!


You beauty!


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Ohhh, there are some pretty 'orrible sights in SW2 as well, you know.



Cheers, IntoStella!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

It's 24 *Hours* From Tulse Hill, which is a tad further than SW2, I suspect.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's 24 *Hours* From Tulse Hill, which is a tad further than SW2, I suspect.





> 101 Damnations
> 
> 1. The Road To Domestos
> 2. Everytime A Churchbell Rings
> ...


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Pah! Desperation sets in!



It was an honest question, Ed.   No attempt at point scoring.

If we are resorting to line by line Lyric counts, then I reckon SW2 (and SE24)outscore SW9 in Carter USM's own And God Created Brixton




			
				www.carterusm.co.uk said:
			
		

> I walked from my baby’s Brixton flat
> Into a riot
> I thought of maybe turning back
> Till things were quiet
> ...


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

Six pages in less than a day! When I mentioned in the Albert (only non-toff SW9 pub) I was putting up this thread they said it would run and run.

However, what all us swoos and swines should really do, is unite in harmony and love........ and slag off those arriviste "not really Brixton in any way, shape or form" twats from SE24.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> What about "Stay Free" by the Clash? It mentions Brixton prison, and the Crown and Sceptre!


Actually, it mentions drinking in the 'The Crown' which could be the Crown and Anchor. Which is SW9.

Disappointingly for both of us, it also mentions going dancing in fucking Streatham of all places.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

>


   getting mixed up with Gene Pitney.

24 Minutes From Tulse Hill on the No2 bus is probably still in SW2 then.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Six pages in less than a day! When I mentioned in the Albert (only non-toff SW9 pub)


You're calling The Angel a toff pub?!!
Eeek!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> If we are resorting to line by line Lyric counts, then I reckon SW2 (and SE24)outscore SW9 in Carter USM's own And God Created Brixton


 And one of them did live in Saltoun Road or Kellett  Road, IIRC.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Disappointingly for both of us, it also mentions going dancing in fucking Streatham of all places.



Which, being the hardcore streetcred place it is, adjoins SW2.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> If we are resorting to line by line Lyric counts, then I reckon SW2 (and SE24)outscore SW9 in Carter USM's own And God Created Brixton


We could track the progress of the riot and then work out which postcode can lay claim to having the greater share of it (and this claim the riot songs)

Or I could make a cup of tea and do something useful.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> We could track the progress of the riot and then work out which postcode can lay claim to having the greater share of it (and this claim the riot songs)
> 
> Or I could make a cup of tea and do something useful.


 I've not done a shred of work

This is far more important


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> And one of them did live in Saltoun Road or Kellett  Road, IIRC.


But one of 'em drinks in the Canterbury. Which is in SW9!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> But one of 'em drinks in the Canterbury. Which is in SW9!


 The rozzers' fave pub!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Incidentally, the reason why the Offline club is moving to the Dogstar is because I found DJing in SW2 was too posh for me


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> The rozzers' fave pub!


And IanW's too!


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> We could track the progress of the riot and then work out which postcode can lay claim to having the greater share of it (and this claim the riot songs)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was Railton Road, wasn't it? Which - horror of horrors! - places it in SE24. Oh no!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 24, 2004)

I've got to teach French in five minutes:-

"Alors, mes eleves. Qui est le plus 'streetcred' - SW deux, ou SW neuf?"

"SW deux, monsieur!"


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Hendrix is listed as playing Brady's in Feb 1967 according to
> this site  and this site  has him playing the Ram Jam Club, 390 Brixton Road in 1966.



Yeah "Brady's Club London". Not proof at all. London is a big place and I'd take a guess that that was in Soho but since you're all norf London you can have it


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I've got to teach French in five minutes:-
> 
> "Alors, mes eleves.


 You teach elves?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

Sonny's lettah - Linton Kwesi Johnson said:
			
		

> Brixton Prison
> Jebb Avenue
> London S.W. 2
> England
> ...




i haven't done a shred of work today either.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> Yeah "Brady's Club London". Not proof at all.


Ssssshhh! Could have been the Russell Hotel -- also in SW9


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

i read somewhere that status quo used to rehearse in the george iv. forget your basement jaxx - there's cool for you!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> Sonny's lettah - Linton Kwesi Johnson


 Good call.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

So who's winning? We need one of those SE24 Tarqs to referee.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> you're not towing the SW2 line on this at all are you?
> SW9 are Pimms-quaffing Poshingtons NOT the great unwashed
> And of course they can swim; most of them were probably born in flotation tanks and/or learnt to swim at Mum'n'Tots classes at the approx age of 4 weeks





yes,I'm too busy to play at the moment     OK so, I'm a turncoat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> i read somewhere that status quo used to rehearse in the george iv. forget your basement jaxx - there's cool for you!




how embarrassing


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

Carter's reference to the Crown is the Crown & Sceptre and Fruitbat has played the Windmill on several occasions. 

SW2 has the bands living there:
Clor 
The Dirty Switches
Abdoujaparov
The Capes
Corporation Blend
Gifthorse
The Koreans (well part-Camberwell too but not SW9)
plus some of Tindersticks


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> yes,I'm too busy to play at the moment     OK so, I'm a turncoat



ah now i see why you always sit at the end of the bar that's closest to SW9


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> It was Railton Road, wasn't it? Which - horror of horrors! - places it in SE24. Oh no!


Actually, it kicked off in Atlantic Road.

And that's *SW9!*



> "At 9am on Saturday morning, I thought there must be some trouble today because the police were in twos all the way down Railton Road, Atlantic Road (SW9) and Coldharbour Lane (SW9)." Groups of young blacks gathered all afternoon and there were tense confrontations.
> 
> At 4.45 a young black was arrested outside a minicab office in Atlantic Road (SW9) after a scuffle with a plain clothes police officer. The young man was taken off in a van by uniformed police and missiles thrown at the van broke some of its windows. Police reinforcements were called and the battle of Brixton had begun.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> Carter's reference to the Crown is the Crown & Sceptre and Fruitbat has played the Windmill on several occasions.
> 
> SW2 has the bands living there:
> Clor
> ...


With the greatest respect.

_Who?_

I mean, they're hardly up there with the  Linton Kwesi Johnson's and Clash, are they?!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll raise you a mere one track by Linton Kwesi Johnson with an *entire album* named after SW9. 

Alabama3: Exile in Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> ah now i see why you always sit at the end of the bar that's closest to SW9




No, it's so those toffs don't spill their drinks over me and I can keep an eye on the cashpoint machine


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, and guess where David Bowie was born?

40 Stansfield Road, Brixton, SW9!

Go SW9!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh, and guess where David Bowie was born?
> 
> 40 Stansfield Road, Brixton, SW9!
> 
> Go SW9!!!




Yeah, and look how rich he is.  Bet he drinks Starbucks every day


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, and look how rich he is.  Bet he drinks Starbucks every day


Ah. So only unsuccessful bands count in this utterly pointless, but strangely enjoyable, time waster?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Ah. So only unsuccessful bands count in this utterly pointless, but strangely enjoyable, time waster?




It just proves you're posher.  You have more blue plaques, more bahs, more famous people, and therefore more dosh


----------



## Kameron (Sep 24, 2004)

you barstards, I had to do work this morning and have missed the fun and have now achieved dirty looks from my boss who lives in Islington and thinks Brixton is rough.

SW2 has more prostitutes per mile of road than SW9 manages and although while SW9 wins the butt ugly building award.

I want to know how many roads with the word Brixton in their name are there in SW9. SW2 has Brixton Hill, Brixton Water Lane, Brixton Hill Place and Brixton Oval.
SW9 has Brixton Road and Brixton Station Road which is pushing it a bit in my opinion.

I think the street name thing could be a bit of a failure since there is a Brixton Close in Hull.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, and look how rich he is.  Bet he drinks Starbucks every day


Out of a cup made from solid gold paper.

Yeah, our bands are more cutting edge. None of your commercial rubbish.







Sex Gang Children... Hmmmm...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Kameron said:
			
		

> you barstards, I had to do work this morning and have missed the fun and have now achieved dirty looks from my boss who lives in Islington and thinks Brixton is rough.
> 
> SW2 has more prostitutes per mile of road than SW9 manages and although while SW9 wins the butt ugly building award.
> 
> ...



Wow, you've really been missing out on this thread eh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

I reckon SW2 has more churches than SW9 as we have more to confess


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, and we have the dole office in Josephine Avenue


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yeah, our bands are more cutting edge. None of your commercial rubbish.


Speaking of which, Ian Astbury of the wanky Cult lived in Clifton mansions -- SW9 --  and you're WELCOME to him!


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 24, 2004)

Kameron said:
			
		

> you barstards, I had to do work this morning and have missed the fun and have now achieved dirty looks from my boss who lives in Islington and thinks Brixton is rough.
> 
> SW2 has more prostitutes per mile of road than SW9 manages and although while SW9 wins the butt ugly building award.
> 
> ...



I think SW2 has more roads with "Brixton" in their names but I will stand corrected.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> With the greatest respect.
> 
> _Who?_
> 
> I mean, they're hardly up there with the  Linton Kwesi Johnson's and Clash, are they?!



hey stop claiming the Clash - both 2 and 9 have equal claim to them

You'll know all about Clor soon enough ; see 2 looks to the future and 9 is all past glory    
I presume your out of touchness is due to poor radio reception in the swamplands


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Damien Hurst lived in the Barrier Block years ago. Naturally, once he starting making money he moved out (probably tried to get a house in SW2 but the properties had already been bought up by the gentrifiers)

Somewhat more impressively, Van Gogh was also a SW9-er (Hackford Road, Brixton, SW9).

Go Team SW9!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Oh, and we have the dole office in Josephine Avenue


We've got a closed and derelict one in Coldharbour Lane.

_Much more_ street.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

oh shit...just remebered one of the Mekons lived on CHL - have a point for that ed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> We've got a closed and derelict one in Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> _Much more_ street.




Not at all, you posh lot obviously don't need a dole office to sponge from   


We also have probably the oldest possibly the oldest remaining building in Brixton at the top of Josephine (18th century).


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> We've got a closed and derelict one in Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> _Much more_ street.


That's coz you're all yuppies and don't _need _ a dole office.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Not at all, you posh lot obviously don't need a dole office to sponge from


Great sw 2 minds, Minxy...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> oh shit...just remebered one of the Mekons lived on CHL - have a point for that ed


SSSSSHHHHH!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Great sw 2 minds, Minxy...




unlike those swines eh?


Oh, the Germans obviously thought we were scum, we got bombed more than you did


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

tibor fischer lives off brixton hill apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

Not to mention Miranda Sawyer, Jay Rayner, Chris Morris, Lucinda Lambton etc etc


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2004)

One benefit that Tulse Hill has (which the SW9 "rahs" don't have) is a fine high elevation to aim our artllery pieces from. Makes it very easy to pick off invading poshoes trying to cross the Effra in their punts.   

(fixes sights on a Farquar driving his Chelsea tractor along Brixton water Lane, aims and fires incendiary shell. Another "swine" and it's oversized vehicle bites the dust.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> tibor fischer lives off brixton hill apparently.




Yeah, tibor fischer lives off Brixton Hill   


*cough cough* 

Who's he


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, tibor fischer lives off Brixton Hill
> 
> 
> *cough cough*
> ...



He's a mediocre scribe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's a mediocre scribe




Oh


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's a mediocre scribe



aw, c'mon. 'under the frog' is a great book!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> tibor fischer lives off brixton hill apparently.


I always get him mixed up with


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not to mention Miranda Sawyer, Jay Rayner, Chris Morris, Lucinda Lambton etc etc


I'm sure our foie gras munching pal lives in Herne Hill


Oh yeah -- where can you get foie gras in Brixton? SW9!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> aw, c'mon. 'under the frog' is a great book!



I didn't think much of it - or any of that All Hail The New Puritans crap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> I always get him mixed up with




dunno who he is either   

See, the uneducated working class live in SW2, that's why we have more schools than you swines.

Apologies to all those who are edoocaited


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> dunno who he is either
> 
> See, the uneducated working class live in SW2, that's why we have more schools than you swines.
> 
> Apologies to all those who are edoocaited


 Beat me to it again. I was gonna say look at all the SW9 poshos trying to confuse us with their intee-lekteral arguments about books. Get back on topic!


----------



## Bob (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> aw, c'mon. 'under the frog' is a great book!



'Journey to the end of the room is pretty good' - although it has nothing at all to do with Lambeth it has a subtheme of the main character coming across corrupt ex civil servants from Lambeth!

Tibor Fischer also apparently complained (in print) about his rubbish being not being collected - and when the council investigated (I assume by asking the binmen) they found he'd failed to drag his bin to the edge of his property. Sounds very weak and posh SW2 to me.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 24, 2004)

There's a great opening passage in "Don't read this book if you're Stupid" by Tibor Fischer that rants on about how there's more mad people in Brixton than anywhere else in Christendom.  Must dig it out when I get a mo...

Under the Frog is a friggin great book by the way.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Geoff Dyer's The Colour of Memory is set in SW2. Round about Josephine Ave IIRC.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2004)

sorry mispost, i thought i was replying on another thread...  

exits hoping no one notices


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 24, 2004)

Did anyone get round to what the brixton end of SE24 is classed as?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Did anyone get round to what the brixton end of SE24 is classed as?


Loughborough Junction.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Did anyone get round to what the brixton end of SE24 is classed as?



surrey


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> surrey


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> I always get him mixed up with




dunno who he is either   

See, the uneducated working class live in SW2, that's why we have more schools than you swines.

Apologies to all those who are edoocaited


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Loughborough Junction.



Loughbrough Junction isn't an area.  It's just the name of the station.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone had the patience to read Will Self's latest collection?
One of the stories is set around Vauxhall - loads of places namechecked, including the legendary Hoist (now closed - though I am sure it was the inspiration behind the Blue Oyster Bar in Police Academy)


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 24, 2004)

I remember someone who'd just bought a house there trying to tell me it was "Herne Hill borders".  How we laughed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob said:
			
		

> Tibor Fischer also apparently complained (in print) about his rubbish being not being collected - and when the council investigated (I assume by asking the binmen) they found he'd failed to drag his bin to the edge of his property. Sounds very weak and posh SW2 to me.




He probably doesn't have an "edge" to his property.  We're too poor for properties, that's why we had a Tent & Tarpaulin Shop on Brixton Hill, and of course, next door there's Fortress Lock & Safe Company - handy for when our tents get broken into


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> dunno who he is either
> 
> See, the uneducated working class live in SW2, that's why we have more schools than you swines.
> 
> Apologies to all those who are edoocaited


You already posted that! There's a glitch in the matrix. No surprise, seeing as it's run from... you guessed it....

It is Rab C Nesbitt. AKA Gregor Fisher.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyway, I'm leaving work to avoid getting caught by the swines in their 4x4s in the rush hour/early weekend getaway to their cottages in the South of France

Goodnight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> You already posted that! There's a glitch in the matrix. No surprise, seeing as it's run from... you guessed it....
> 
> It is Rab C Nesbitt. AKA Gregor Fisher.




Sorry, went for a smoke after I posted it.  Came back and it was still on the screen so I hit "post" again.

Well I have the memory of a goldfish on drugs bought in SW2


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm leaving work to avoid getting caught by the swines in their 4x4s in the rush hour/early weekend getaway to their cottages in the South of France


 _Gites,_ dahling. (_Gites_ for _gits_).   







Think Ab Fab in France.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> _Gites,_ dahling. (_Gites_ for _gits_).




You see, I still don't know what you're talking about.  Bloody foreigners


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

And as for those air raid sirens, that's probably all those Agas being used that's setting them off.  

Going back to my hovel on the Hill now


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> And as for those air raid sirens, that's probably all those Agas being used that's setting them off.


That's not an air raid siren, it's Tallulah ordering another cocktail in Living bah.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> That's not an air raid siren, it's Tallulah ordering another cocktail in Living bah.




You sure it's not fire engines 'cos she's set her cooker on fire - you know how them lot don't know how to use appliances - they're for the maid don't you know   

That's it.  I'm off


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> I'm sure our foie gras munching pal lives in Herne Hill
> 
> 
> Oh yeah -- where can you get foie gras in Brixton?


I don't even know what foie gras is.

But it comes as no surprise to see a SW2-er speaking knowledgeable about the stuff. 

Whatever it is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2004)

It's duck liver spread.
I think the French call it paté


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> He probably doesn't have an "edge" to his property.  We're too poor for properties, that's why we had a Tent & Tarpaulin Shop on Brixton Hill, ....


And it's now a knobby restaurant!

Nuff said!

But let's have a cafe face-off.

In the SW9 corner we have the Lounge and the Phoenix.
I don't believe SW2 can better that mighty combo.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> That's not an air raid siren, it's Tallulah ordering another cocktail in Living bah.


It's not Tallulah ordering another cocktail in Living bah, it's the call sign of another consignment of foie gras arriving in SW2.


----------



## jd (Sep 24, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not Tallulah ordering another cocktail in Living bah, it's the call sign of another consignment of foie gras arriving in SW2.






			
				jd for tea said:
			
		

> Ang on - Raliton Road's SE24 up by Herne Hill but SW2 at the Brixton end.


 Atlantic 66 Bar, 66 Atlantic Road, Brixton, London* SW9 *

As is Brixton Bah and Girly Grill.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> the Lounge


NOBBY!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

We've got the Two Woodlice and they don't come any scuzzier than that.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Atlantic 66 Bar, 66 Atlantic Road, Brixton, London* SW9 *


Atlantic Road is SW9, but Railton Road is either SW2 and SE24.

And I'm still waiting for you to come up with your SW2 contenders for the cafe face-off....

(because I know which ones you go to and do believe you're on a sticky wicket!)


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We've got the Two Woodlice and they don't come any scuzzier than that.


You're welcome to it.

But SW9's got the Albert and - once again - I do believe you're on a sticky wicket here


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmm

I was going to come in all SW2 'cos that's my postcode and I live in Brixton...

but then I realised that this is all just an old-fashiond DIVIDE and RULE tactic by the authorities, putting an entirely arbitrary line right down the middle, 
then set one side off against the other....

maybe that's why they call it the frontline.....


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And I'm still waiting for you to come up with your SW2 contenders for the cafe face-off...


 Cafe Vera Cruz up past the Fridge is better than the Phoenix* and it's not full of bloody trendies poring over the Grauniad on a Saturday lunchtime. 

*Waits for thunderbolt


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

You had the Wimpy but......

....Now it's Plan B!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And I'm still waiting for you to come up with your SW2 contenders for the cafe face-off....



Does one of Tomlin's brunches equal 2 or 3 of the puny offerings in The Lounge?


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

but we do have the fabulous 'morleys' for chicken, ribs and hassle at 3 in the morning...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

sw2 cafes:
ron's cafe (or is it pete's cafe) at the top of brixton hill
the cafe on acre lane that does the really nice veggie sausages
i also have a soft spot for the cafe just up from haircut sir? 

sw9 cafes you've missed:
the apollo, on brixton road. not as great as it used to be when it had the scuzzy diner seats, but still gorgeous veg breakfasts. 

the phoenix is fantastic, yes. amazing toast, fantastic mushrooms. but no veggie breakfasts. 

i've been doing an indepth comparative study of brixton area cafes for the last decade. 


sw2 pubs:
elm park tavern on elm park. i really love this pub, probably one of my favourites in brixton. 

the effra tavern. looks and feels fantastic. 

i do like the albert but it's a bit bright. maybe i still have that orange glare in my eyes when i walk in. i like dark pubs.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

i like the vera cruz too but it does get a bit smokey. that's not a posho thing. it's a small cafe and i don't smoke. good veggie burgers though.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

also sw9 - the portuguese caffs - 'sintra' and the one next to o cantinho.  

(on stockwell road...)


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> also sw9 - the portuguese caffs - 'sintra' and the one next to o cantinho.


 And we have The Gallery, 256A Brixton Hill, SW2 1HF


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> And we have The Gallery, 256A Brixton Hill, SW2 1HF


And (cough) in which area are the pubs and cafes you frequent the most?

Wicket most sticky, methinks!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And it's now a knobby restaurant!
> 
> Nuff said!
> 
> ...




Brixton Hill takes that one for me. I'm closest to the Phoenix, but it's a pale-shadow of the Cafe On The Hill in pure grease and absolute taste terms. Can't beat the short order cook from the Hill, nor the exceptional value Thai from Michael and co. And then there's Basement Jo's, the place down Water Lane, the greasy generous  one by the Hob. All proper and proud Cholesterol-overfriendly cafes the load of them. And Vera Cruz brings the Portuguese flavour into the equation too.

As for the Lounge - lovely as it is - it's all figs and goats cheese ciabattas and poncey burgers. Not a proper cafe at all, more a SW9 pseudo-restaurant. And don't get me started on the bastardised chi-chi cafe-bar that is SW9. How much for a couple of eggs, toast and some runny white sauce?
 

SW2 by a country mile for good old school cafes. SW9 for all those effete continental places, where croissants and  pecan sunblush danishes or whatever rule the roost...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And (cough) in which area are the pubs and cafes you frequent the most?
> 
> Wicket most sticky, methinks!


Yes, but the Albert is like East Berlin, stranded behind enemy lines.   It's even got the graf on the back garden wall.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Damn it, Mrs magpie is back on line. Now we sw2ers are  for a drubbing.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2004)

Cafe On The Hill is much better than the Phoenix IMO
The tiny cafe on New Park Rd is supposed to be very good.

Pubs?
Sultan on NPR is alright.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yes, but the Albert is like East Berlin, stranded behind enemy lines.



You'll have to explain that one, IS.     I'm not sure I want an "Anti-Fascist Protection Barrier" (or even an "Anti-Trustafarian Protection Barrier") with a checkpoint blocking the 159 bus route.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

The future's wet...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, I come from the most downwardly mobile family in the northern hemisphere and I'm in SW9......like Mr Q. Crisp I believe in dragging down the Joneses to my level.........


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> The future's wet...


Damn! Mike left the bath running.......I shall take to the water in my poundshop placcy crate......


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Well, I come from the most downwardly mobile family in the northern hemisphere and I'm in SW9......like Mr Crisps I believe in dragging down the Joneses to my level.........


Mr Crisps? Oh, you mean this little fellow


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

*Mr Crisps*

DAMN! You edited it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry......my typing fingers have been underused of late....


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

The argument on Chris's thread was not about how "Brixton" Chris was/is.  It was about the undeniable changing demographic of Brixton towards the more conventional. I'd accept that that process started before my arrival in the eighties. But that it exists is a fact. And the people attracted here now are not the marginal or excluded. They are often young professionals from secure backgrounds.

Good luck to them.  But I happen to relate more to the understanding, compassion and insight outsiders sometimes have. And the people who came here before estate agents were hyping it and before Brixton was officially and fashionably on the map. Or the regular people who don't think about this crap and come from here.

I don't relate to many on u75, partly because of the above and partly because many seem to lack physical presence or charisma. But are very aggressive online..... as, no doubt, posts following this will show. 

I see Mike as a terrifically talented web-designer. But as lacking in compassion and understanding somehow. Mike, some of the people you choose to have close to you on here and the people you've either rejected or not supported are the wrong way round. You've got it wrong and you never understood why.

Regarding postcodes - who cares.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 24, 2004)

Eeyore.....no postcode...

100 Acre Wood Southeast.................


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 24, 2004)

Well I'm off to pay a visit to the leafy environs of SW9 now, the Noodle House to be precise. That's if I'm considered posh enough to get through the checkpoint.  It could be touch and go.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> the Noodle House



mmm...i love the noodle house.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2004)

<drool>

hmm...noodles...


----------



## dum dum (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> The argument on Chris's thread was not about how "Brixton" Chris was/is.  It was about the undeniable changing demographic of Brixton towards the more conventional. I'd accept that that process started before my arrival in the eighties. But that it exists is a fact. And the people attracted here now are not the marginal or excluded. They are often young professionals from secure backgrounds.
> 
> Good luck to them.  But I happen to relate more to the understanding, compassion and insight outsiders sometimes have. And the people who came here before estate agents were hyping it and before Brixton was officially and fashionably on the map. Or the regular people who don't think about this crap and come from here.
> 
> ...



Leave it out Herne Hill Boy !!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> And the people attracted here now are not the marginal or excluded....I don't relate to many on u75, partly because of the above and partly because many seem to lack physical presence or charisma. blah blah blah


Oooh! You're just sooooooooooooooo unconventional, marginalised, edgy and charisma-loaded that you _simply must _slag off anyone who's not as wild as you!!!






			
				hatboy said:
			
		

> I see Mike as a terrifically talented web-designer. But as lacking in compassion and understanding somehow. Mike, some the people you choose to have close to you on here and the people you've either rejected or not supported are the wrong way round. You've got it wrong and you never understood why.


Dear me. What a fucking tedious bore you've turned out to be.

This thread is a bit of fun. Everyone was having a laugh until you polluted it with your woefully off-topic and unprovoked personal attack. 

Get a life for fuck's sake. Or a job. Or a hobby.

Right - everyone else - can we get back to the daft SW2 vs SW9 nonsense and ignore hatboy's pathetic thread derailing attempts?!


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

It's about people's hearts... not their hats. You continue to have no clue.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> It's about people's hearts... not their hats. You continue to have no clue.


One more off-topic, thread-derailing, unprovoked personal attack and you're banned.



> Posting FAQ: Remember the admin team run this site in their own time and for no profit, so unprovoked or sustained personal attacks may result in a ban - show some respect for their hard work!


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

My comments are not an attack. But you will define them as an attack if you decide to ban me. That is how you will justify the the silencing of my voice on here.  I make you and others feel uncomfortable.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

Minnie & Mike - You two are well suited to be allies.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 24, 2004)

mmm, noodles...

i can't stop thinking about them


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> That is how you will justify the the silencing of a another dissenting voice.


I don't have to 'justify' anything.

Your off-topic, unprovoked, insulting personal attacks are here for all to see.

I find it all rather sad, to be honest.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> My comments are not an attack. But you will define them as an attack if you decide to ban me. That is how you will justify the the silencing of my voice on here.  I make you and others feel uncomfortable.



where would we be without you challenging our bourgeois preconceptions day in, day out, in such a well-informed and accurate way? at least you alone are free of the prejudices and bigotries that make us the blind fools we are.


you don't make me feel uncomfortable, hatboy. you make me feel like i'm watching someone i used to really like becoming more divisive, self-important, bigotted and nasty. it's not nice.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> Minnie & Mike - You two are well suited to be allies.


we've only met twice!  you don't know me. 

it's a cute pic though, eh?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you don't make me feel uncomfortable, hatboy. you make me feel like i'm watching someone i used to really like becoming more divisive, self-important, bigotted and nasty. it's not nice.


That's pretty much how I see it too.

It's a shame because I used to genuinely like the fella, but his spiteful and vindictive conduct on this once-jolly thread speaks volumes of how he's changed for the worst.


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm neither spiteful or vindictive. And I have some excellent friends in Brixton.

And Mike, you were never a close friend. You don't let anyone in -  "Hey Tiger"... "Laters Big Boy" - your catchphrases are a performance avoiding closeness.

"you don't make me feel uncomfortable, hatboy. you make me feel like i'm watching someone i used to really like becoming more divisive, self-important, bigotted and nasty. it's not nice."

Dub - What is actually happening is the opposite.


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

Ultimately Dub - I'm not interested. Your opinion of me is your business.

By the by, Anna Key's idea of "patronage", although expressed in an old-fashioned word is true in the sense that as someone who is involved in the promotion of u75 events and someone who makes financial contributions to the survival of urban75, PK, for instance, is permitted to express viscious hatred that would be deleted if from most others. PK's seething conservatism is very ugly..... but he pays so that's OK.    

Think... this isn't a fiction. It's how it is.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> Dub - I'm not interested. Your opinion of me is your business.



and yet - you pompous, self-important fool - we're supposed to put up with your opinion of all of us.

over and over and over again


your arrogance is second only to the extent of your self-deceit.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> And Mike, you were never a close friend. You don't let anyone in -  "Hey Tiger"... "Laters Big Boy" - your catchphrases are a performance avoiding closeness.


Just what I need for a Friday night - yet more toytown, psycho-babble cod-analysis from Mr Self-Important.


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, yeah.....  I'm sure you are right.  What a couple of mutual masturbators.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Note: once hatboy has finished slagging off me, criticising my friends, my lifestyle, my website and all the 'charisma-lacking' urban75 posters, I'll be removing all the personal bullshit and hopefully getting the thread back on-topic.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> What a couple of mutual masturbators.


You edited your post just to add another insult?

It's pathetic, it really is.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah.....  I'm sure you are right.  What a couple of mutual masturbators.



of course. two people disagree with you, and the're immediately in cahoots. i thought that was IS's line and you were better than that.

thing is, it's not just TWO people is it, hatboy? it's most people.

but then i guess that's cos we're as boring, white, middle class and unedgy as each other, clinging together for warmth and security in the face of the sheer force of your charisma and ker-razy lifestyle.


----------



## hatboy (Sep 24, 2004)

Something like that is pretty near the truth about yourselves I reckon...

People imagine because I speak quite well that I am one of that crowd. Happy, secure background, money, university, move to London, connections, good job, confidence in yourself. It wasn't like that. And although many have had life harder I know, few here even seem to know what I'm on about.

That's your "most people" by the way Dub. Not mine. And I will point out for the very last time that anyone who knows me properly knows that I'm not trying to be "edgy", "down" or "cool".  It is in fact the opposite. I get on with genuine people cos I don't pretend. If I happen to feel like wearing a silly hat sometimes then that's just my taste or humour. 

Might as well go for broke - so fuck you and your online "community" (yeah right) Mike, you white-dread poser.

Goodbye


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> Goodbye.





if only you meant that.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Sep 24, 2004)

I was just thinking to myself, wow, a Brixton-related thread that has gone on for 10 pages in good humour, without a monumental bitch-fight... then fucking Hatboy turns up like a turd in everyone's Bloody Mary. Whining, snobby, superior, divisive, paranoid, everyone-but-me-is-wrong... nothing ever changes. After all his "this-board-is-so-racist-I-can't-mod-here" flouncing, the bastard's still here, doing what he does best. Can't you just ban him & get it over with?

Oh and SW2's just where it's at. End of.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

Just a thought hatboy, but what's my choice of friends got to do with you, anyhow?
What fucking business is it of yours?

Why do you feel compelled to post up about your negative opinions about my personal life in a completely irrelevant, yet very public, thread?

What the fuck has any of it got to do with you, and why do you feel the need to talk about it here?

I'm beginning to think you're a bit obsessed.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2004)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> I was just thinking to myself, wow, a Brixton-related thread that has gone on for 10 pages in good humour, without a monumental bitch-fight... then fucking Hatboy turns up like a turd in everyone's Bloody Mary. Whining, snobby, superior, divisive, paranoid, everyone-but-me-is-wrong... nothing ever changes. After all his "this-board-is-so-racist-I-can't-mod-here" flouncing, the bastard's still here, doing what he does best. Can't you just ban him & get it over with?
> 
> Oh and SW2's just where it's at. End of.


The first part of your post is completely on the money.

But the last bit is sheer bollocks. SW9 rUl3Z!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2004)

back on - topic; the clincher for SW9; there are roads which are clearly in streatham, but which have SW2 postcodes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> My comments are not an attack. But you will define them as an attack if you decide to ban me. That is how you will justify the the silencing of my voice on here.  I make you and others feel uncomfortable.



Problem is that it looks very much (from your contributions on the boards over the last couple of months) like you WANT to be silenced, so that you can then proclaim your martyrdom.
"Look at me! I was banned from Urban75 for being too controversial I was right about *EVIL MIKE* all along!".

Sad.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2004)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> back on - topic; the clincher for SW9; there are roads which are clearly in streatham, but which have SW2 postcodes.



That's not a clincher for the swines, that's just Streatham trying to steal some (much-needed for them) SW2 credibility.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 24, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> .
> 
> But the last bit is sheer bollocks. SW9 rUl3Z!



Hmmm, resorting to text-speak. Usually a sign of either poshness or extreme youth. Can't be the latter, so....must be that SW9-ness just shining through, eh Arbuthnot-Fortescue (to give you your real surname)?


----------



## pooka (Sep 25, 2004)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> back on - topic; the clincher for SW9; there are roads which are clearly in streatham, but which have SW2 postcodes.




.......there are roads which are clearly in Stockwell, but which have SW9 postcodes

pooka
(SW4 Brixtonian)

Just noticed that Stockwell Bus Garage is also in SW4. A new one for the Estate Agents 'Clapham - twixt depot and junction'


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> .......there are roads which are clearly in Stockwell, but which have SW9 postcodes



Absolutely. I live near the Oval, and that's SW9.

Call it 'Brixton North' then


----------



## han (Sep 25, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> pooka
> (SW4 Brixtonian)



That's Cla'am, ya ponce!


----------



## han (Sep 25, 2004)

All these Cla'amites claiming to live in Brixton cos it's 'edgy'.
Tragic.    

I totally agree with Tarannau's assessment of the SW2 v. SW9 cafe situation. How can you compare Brixton Hill Cafe (the best greasy spoon in Brixton) with the nouvelle cuisine and swedish pine interior of the 'Lounge'?

And what about historical monuments/museums?

You've got 'The Type Museum' (ooh la di da). We've got a scabby knackered old Windmill in the middle of a housing estate.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 25, 2004)

the 'type museum' is just a shed in someone's backyard.  i lived next door to it for some years and never saw anyone go in there!


----------



## richtea (Sep 25, 2004)

just spent over an hour wading thru this thread, v.funny (well, mostly...). i'm in SW2, but off streatham hill, practically in b'lahm... it certainly don't feel very brixton in these parts.


----------



## han (Sep 25, 2004)

shhhh!


----------



## dum dum (Sep 25, 2004)

han said:
			
		

> shhhh!



ReNnie and i are with you there han.Well actually under you..


----------



## han (Sep 25, 2004)

lol - we call it chaos corner


----------



## Oxpecker (Sep 26, 2004)

Are the SW postcodes not organised alphabetically as are the N postcodes? Brixton would be SW2 through to Wimbledon SW19.

I'm not all that familiar with south of the river but up here in civilisation it's all very orderly:

N1  Canonbury
N2  East Finchley
N3  Finchley
N4  Finsbury Park
N5  Highbury
N6  Highgate
N7  Holloway
N8  Hornsey
N9  Lower Edmonton
N10 Muswell Hill
N11 New Southgate
N12 North Finchley
N13 Palmers Green
N14 Southgate
N15 South Tottenham
N16 Stoke Newington
N17 Tottenham
N18 Upper Edmonton
N19 Upper Holloway
N20 Whetstone
N21 Winchmore Hill
N22 Wood Green

I bet it's the same system way down there.


----------



## pooka (Sep 26, 2004)

Oxpecker said:
			
		

> Are the SW postcodes not organised alphabetically as are the N postcodes? Brixton would be SW2 through to Wimbledon SW19.
> 
> I'm not all that familiar with south of the river but up here in civilisation it's all very orderly:
> 
> ...



Nope, see above


----------



## Oxpecker (Sep 26, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> Nope, see above



Whoa, not so fast there pooka. 

There'd appear to be enough of a pattern to warrant further investigation, after all, the popular name for areas change and the person who drew up the SW postcodes may have known them as something else. They start off and end alphabetically:

SW2  BRIXTON
SW3  CHELSEA
SW4  CLAPHAM
SW5  EARLS COURT
SW6  FULHAM
SW7  KENSINGTON 


SW14 MORTLAKE
SW15 PUTNEY
SW16 STREATHAM
SW17 TOOTING
SW18 WANDSWORTH
SW19 WIMBLEDON NORTH
SW20 WIMBLEDON SOUTH

The bits in the middle need sorting out - are there older alternative names for these areas? The allocation of post codes must have had some rationale and it obviously wasn't geographical.

We may yet find a definitive answer to the question


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 26, 2004)

Oxpecker said:
			
		

> There'd appear to be enough of a pattern to warrant further investigation, after all,
> ...
> We may yet find a definitive answer to the question



We used to have a thread on this on the London forum...

The SW postcode are arranged in concentric groups, sorted alphabetically by name of sorting office, not town centre.   The great anomaly (which I don't think anybody explained) was why Battersea comes before Balham.   


> South West London
> SW1 covers the Westminster, Belgravia, Pimlico, Victoria area
> SW2 Brixton (central and southern Brixton, includes Streatham Hill)
> SW3 Chelsea (and much of Brompton)
> ...


----------



## tom796 (Sep 26, 2004)

*the heart of pre-starbuckification brixton*







ps:   and  at sanctimonious margino-chique hatboy


----------



## Oxpecker (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank's Lang Rabbie, so SW1 is Belgravia; I'd just assumed that those rich bastards insisted on being numero uno. I'll be able to sleep easily tonight...... unless, of course I start fretting about the SE and NW postcodes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 26, 2004)

tom796 said:
			
		

>


That's not Brixton...that's Herne Hill


----------



## tom796 (Sep 26, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> That's not Brixton...that's Herne Hill



well spotted


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh fuck it all this arguing leads me to think let's do away with this Brixton bollocks and be content with Stockwell South aand Streatham North.


----------



## pooka (Sep 26, 2004)

Oxpecker said:
			
		

> Whoa, not so fast there pooka.



Fair enough, and thanks to rabbie for putting us definately right (as ever).

Although, it is very odd. Battersea is anonolous not only relative to Balham, but also in that it's in the outer whorl rather than the inner one. Maybe the current boundaries aren't the original ones.

Odd also that the ordering crosses the river.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 26, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> Fair enough, and thanks to rabbie for putting us definately right (as ever).



  Should have acknowledged my original sources :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_postal_district


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 26, 2004)

mmmm. wikipedia is often wrong. I don't trust their 'facts' at all.


----------



## han (Sep 26, 2004)

Another link here to show that SW9 is Stockwell - tee hee!
http://homepages.gold.ac.uk/genuki/LND/postaldistricts.htm#SW


----------



## Oxpecker (Sep 26, 2004)

According to that link, Lang Rabbie, I may not have been so far from the truth:

"The numbering system also appears arbitrary on the map: for example, NW1 is close to central London, but NW2 is a long way out. _This is because, within each sector, they were numbered by first assigning the number 1 to the closest district to the centre_, and then the rest of the number were assigned alphabetically by the name of the district they represented."

So it is the rich bastards in the centre demanding preferential treatment


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 27, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll raise you a mere one track by Linton Kwesi Johnson with an *entire album* named after SW9.
> 
> Alabama3: Exile in Coldharbour Lane



What about "Reachin'" also by Alabama 3, which in the first line mentions Josephine Avenue?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

*I rest my case*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 27, 2004)

wipes away tears of laughter.......did you stick in the 4x4 and the sporty silver number too? Excellent stuff......


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> wipes away tears of laughter.......did you stick in the 4x4 and the sporty silver number too? Excellent stuff......


No, they were already there.    Just goes to show. 

PS Apols to the photographer.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

Oy! IS! Get back to bloody work!




excellent pic!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Oy! IS! Get back to bloody work!


I know! I know! 


> excellent pic!


 I had to edit it for spelling though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

>




You lot still at it.    Time to join in then    Blinding piccy Into - wish I knew how to do that type of stuff


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2004)

Excellent pic Intostella!
  

I reckon that settles as far as I'm concerned. Brixton's cultural and administrative landmarks are on the SW2 side, the Royal Mail accordingly knows the score, even the alphabet favours our side. Brixton should clearly be SW2, not down the postcode alphabet like that.

SW9 is most definitely Stockwell. Or Clapham. Or, for those poor near-Brixtonians mired in the middle, I reckon Clapwell may well catch on...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

And we're not poncey enough to go calling ourselves a "village" unlike those swines


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I reckon that settles as far as I'm concerned. Brixton's cultural and administrative landmarks are on the SW2 side,


Eh?!!

So Brixton tube station, Brixton railway station, Brixton Academy, the Dogstar, Brixton police station, Brixton Recreation Centre, Employment Service, Benefits Agency, The Albert, Beehive, Havana Club, Duke of Edinburgh, the Phoenix and the Lounge - all SW9 -  aren't 'cultural and administrative landmarks'?

Dream on, fella!

source


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Olive Morris House. The Prison. Raleigh Hall. The Effra. The Ritzy. The ace cafe vera Cruz. The dole office. the Windmill. 

Come on, comrades, I really must do some work.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Olive Morris House. The Prison. Raleigh Hall. The Effra. The Ritzy. The ace cafe vera Cruz. The dole office. the Windmill.



The Town Hall, Brixton College, The Fridge, St Matthews Church, The Library, Windrush Square, The Effra, The White Horse, The Cafe On The Hill, The Telegraph, The Gallery. All SW2...

Even according to Mike's list, excepting the formidable Academy and the Albert, SW9's just got a cop shop, a leaky (soon to be demolished) recreation centre and a couple of crummy ever-refurbished stations. 

So you can get a decent drink in SW9, but outside that it's only a place to visit if you want to leave 'proper' Brixton, or if you need to get locked up for the night....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Olive Morris House. The Prison. Raleigh Hall. The Effra. The Ritzy. The ace cafe vera Cruz. The dole office. the Windmill.
> 
> Come on, comrades, I really must do some work.




Two Woodlice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

The Hobcanning


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The Town Hall, Brixton College, The Fridge, St Matthews Church, The Library, Windrush Square, The Effra, The White Horse, The Cafe On The Hill, The Telegraph, The Gallery. All SW2...


We've got _all_ the famous street markets, and that's as 'Brixton' as it gets.

Game, set and match, methinks.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The Hobcanning


 You call that cultural?   

The carpet warehouse. Gotta have carpets. Not like you hoity-toity  polished floorboard lot in sw9.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 27, 2004)

skateboard park. brixton cycles.  sw9.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

Brixton Fire Station, the old Bon Marche, Marks & Spencer, Morleys and most of the main shopping areas of Brixton... all SW9!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah m&s is so real brixton!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 27, 2004)

Arcade bakery...re-opened, the only decent place to buy Jamaica Bun in Brixton. 
SOUTH WEST NINE


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Co-op funeral service, SW2, for all your discount burial needs. 

Post office depot, SW2

Tescos for those of us who can't afford M&S, SW2. 

Home of Alfie the Town Crier, SW2

Town hall and assembly room, SW2

LIDL, SW2

Acre lane Timber, SW2


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

Keeping it real, cheap and cheerful, used by proper local people, been-here-for-donkey's-years *Brixton street Market* = SW9

Drive up in your 4x4 Chelsea Tractor and bulk buy supplies for your 1,000 cubic metre Smeg fridge in your Brixton Hill lifestyle appt., *Tescos *= SW2

'Nuff said.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> yeah m&s is so real brixton!


Yep, it is. They've been trading in the heart of Brixton since the 1930s.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> You call that cultural?
> 
> The carpet warehouse. Gotta have carpets. Not like you hoity-toity  polished floorboard lot in sw9.



LOL @ IntoStella!


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 27, 2004)

Is this the longest a humorous thread has gone on on u75 without (apart from a small hiccough) being hopelessly derailed?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

It's probably a record for the Brixton forum....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

We don't even have a bakers in SW2, there's loads in SW9


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

We have the godforsaken post industrial wilderness that is Windrush Sqare. We have Currys -- motto: Abandon Hope, All Ye Who Enter Here. And we have aerosol-tastic  Halfords, Mecca of local graf artists/annoying taggers.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> We don't even have a bakers in SW2, there's loads in SW9


We have stale sliced white shite from the newsagent's and like it.  No posh patisserie for us.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Co-op funeral service, SW2, for all your discount burial needs.
> Post office depot, SW2
> Tescos for those of us who can't afford M&S, SW2.
> Home of Alfie the Town Crier, SW2
> ...



Urban DK - butcher dentists   

Fortress Lock & Safe Company

About 5 or 6 churches on or off the Hill

uhm, schools.  Yeah, we got lots of schools   

Tyre centre.  Very important are tyres.  We just roll them down the Hill to your 4x4s to safe you crossing into SW2 

er...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We have stale sliced white shite from the newsagent's and like it.  No posh patisserie for us.




yeah, tell me about it


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Urban DK - butcher dentists


 Tell *me* about it.


----------



## citydreams (Sep 27, 2004)

Ahem... Brixton Lido.. who wants it?




Sorry, you can't it's SE24


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> On page 29, there is an article entitled:
> 
> Why a crack den is the perfect first time buy.
> 
> ...


SW2!


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 27, 2004)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Ahem... Brixton Lido.. who wants it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the Brockwell Lido.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> SW2!


From the same (shite) article in the Standard:


> Every freak, drug-addict and seller of stolen Tube passes in London seems to be drawn by some unseen force to the entrance of Brixton station."


SW9 is the toughest and make no mistake!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Arse!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Tell *me* about it.




don't go there if you value your teeth.  I need to find a new dentist.  This is the 2nd time I've had a filling there and they've hacked half my tooth out and filled it.  Now my tooth has broken.  2nd tooth to do that after being there.

Proof that we have worse dentists than SW9


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> From the same (shite) article in the Standard:
> SW9 is the toughest and make no mistake!




that's just where they hang out.  They all come from SW2 and go to SW9 for the rich pickings


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> don't go there if you value your teeth.  I need to find a new dentist.  This is the 2nd time I've had a filling there and they've hacked half my tooth out and filled it.  Now my tooth has broken.  2nd tooth to do that after being there.
> 
> Proof that we have worse dentists than SW9


And we don't have anaesthetic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> And we don't have anaesthetic.




Yeah, we have to go all the way to Tooting for that


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 27, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have to go all the way to Tooting for that


We don't toot, we rub it on our gums.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We don't toot, we rub it on our gums.




And don't forget that we have a very busy Brixton Hill Group Practice surgery as we are all so ill from under nourishment.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 27, 2004)

Moving away from what side is hardest, I'm going to attempt to use a bit of logic (warning everyone I'm not too good at this....)

Right, the Brixton Road is in SW9...

I always thought that when you have a main road with the title of an area in it, it means that the road is leading to that area or at least did once. Thus all the London Roads in the towns and cities near London used to go to London before moterways. And unfortunately the best example I can think of is no where near London but is in Leads. The main road that goes through the student district and then out to Otley is called Headingly Lane until it gets to Headingly, and then becomes Otley Road until it gets to Otley.

So, surely if main roads are named like that, then if the Brixton Road runs through SW9 and stops when you get to SW2 then that means that logically SW2 is Brixton and SW9 is the place leading up to Brixton...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Moving away from what side is hardest, I'm going to attempt to use a bit of logic (warning everyone I'm not too good at this....)
> 
> Right, the Brixton Road is in SW9...
> 
> ...




Exactly.  Bloody obvious innit


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> So, surely if main roads are named like that, then if the Brixton Road runs through SW9 and stops when you get to SW2 then that means that logically SW2 is Brixton and SW9 is the place leading up to Brixton...


Right!
Brixton Station Road (SW9) links Brixton Road (SW9) and Gresham Road (SW9) so how does that fit your theory?

And seeing as there's more roads with the word 'Brixton' in them in SW2 then SW9, surely SW9 must be the true Brixton, no?!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2004)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Ahem... Brixton Lido.. who wants it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never heard of it but Brockwell Park Lido is in SE24


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

I thought of an excellent reason why sw2 is the Brixtonest in the pub last night but I've forgotten it again.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2004)

It was a good night though, wasn't it? In SW9....


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It was a good night though, wasn't it? In SW9....


 Pah. I was glad to get back to Brixton at the end of the night.    I don't really feel at home in Clapwell.

(What WAS it?    )


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't remember it either.....was it after I told you that I'd cursed when you came up with 'Home of Alfie Howard'?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Conclusive proof! 

History proves that the heart of Brixton was in SW9 long before  artificially-imposed postcodes and SW2 toffs tried to distort the facts!



> Medieval Brixton
> 
> 1062 Reference to Brixges Stane meaning Oat the edge of the stone (OE stan) of Brihtsige. This referred to a hundred or district of Surrey where the men of the hundred convened.
> *Main settlement was at Stockwell *with small settlements at Brixton Hill and Coldharbour Lane
> ...


QED. HTH. HAND etc


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Main settlement was at Stockwell


Own goal, surely?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Right!
> Brixton Station Road (SW9) links Brixton Road (SW9) and Gresham Road (SW9) so how does that fit your theory?
> 
> And seeing as there's more roads with the word 'Brixton' in them in SW2 then SW9, surely SW9 must be the true Brixton, no?!



The theory only applies to main roads (usually A roads, Brixton Road is the A23) that were designed to get people directly from area to area (historically I guess from village to village). By the same token Dulwich Road appears to go to Dulwich and Camberwell New Road and Camberwell Road go to Camberwell. Little roads aren't neccessarily named like this. After all, Brighton Terrace doesn't go to Brighton does it? And Brixton Station Road has Brixton Station on it so thats quite obvious why thats been named.

Also, the "more roads in SW2 with Brixton in the name therefore SW9 must be Brixton" theory only works if they all lead towards SW9. Which they don't!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Find me any part of rush common in sw9.  Centre of brixton = sw2. qed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2004)

You're all wrong.
Here 's the real Brixton


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2004)

Or here


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

> Conclusive proof!
> 
> History proves that the heart of Brixton was in SW9 long before artificially-imposed postcodes and SW2 toffs tried to distort the facts!
> 
> ...



Just one small problem, Ed

Map of Brixton Hundred on Lambeth Landmark

According to recent research, Brixges Stane was probably at the top of the hill, somewhere near to the junction of Lyham Road and Morrish Road, which was subsequently the meeting point for the parishes of Lambeth, Clapham and Streatham.    

Which I believe is in SW2!   

Do you mean to stay that you haven't read:

*Brixges Stane, the Meeting Place of the Brixton Hundred in Surrey * by Graham Gower


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Or here



This one's got a Blackheath as well strangely enough...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Go rabbie!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Find me any part of rush common in sw9.  Centre of brixton = sw2.


Lord help us if the centre of Brixton is a sleepy old common!

Centre of Brixton = street markets, main shops, tube station, train station, bus station.

QED_ plus!_


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> According to recent research, Brixges Stane was probably at the top of the hill, somewhere near to the junction of Lyham Road and Morrish Road, which was subsequently the meeting point for the parishes of Lambeth, Clapham and Streatham.
> Which I believe is in SW2!


But the main settlement was in SW9 not SW2!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Lord help us if the centre of Brixton is a sleepy old common!


Common = common land for the common people --- not like you land-grabbing toffs!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> But the main settlement was in SW9 not SW2!


The main settlement of _Stockwell_, yes.  The original question was who is the most Brixton. Answer: SW2!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

So how come the tube station, train station, police station, shopping area etc etc etc etc etc aren't known as 'Stockwell', eh? eh? eh?

The tube takes me to Brixton. The bus takes me to the distant enclaves of SW2, far from the centre of Brixton.


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2004)

Both Brixtons are passé.

Roehampton is where it's at.

Fact.

FridgeMagnet said so!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Common = common land for the common people --- not like you land-grabbing toffs!


au contraire......we all know about what happened to the common land round these parts....the SW2 toffs swiped it....
The law locks up the man or woman 
Who steals a goose from off the common, 
But leaves the greater villain loose 
Who steals the common from under the goose


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

fanta said:
			
		

> Both Brixtons are passé.
> 
> Roehampton is where it's at.
> 
> ...


Oi! no SE24ers, Fantalulah, all right?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

If you look closely at the map of Brixton Hundred, you'll find that "Rowhamton" was part of Brixge's domain as well.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Oi! no SE24ers, Fantalulah, all right?


What's an SE24-er doing in a thread about Brixton?!

Bugger off, Johnny Foreigner!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> I thought of an excellent reason why sw2 is the Brixtonest in the pub last night but I've forgotten it again.




Well get back to the pub and something might kickstart last night's memories


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> If you look closely at the map of Brixton Hundred, you'll find that "Rowhamton" was part of Brixge's domain as well.


As was everything from Mortlake to Deptford.  But we're all DEFINITELY more Brixton than they are.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well get back to the pub and something might kickstart last night's memories


 Yeah, that does work, too. But come tomorrow morning I'll have forgotten again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Conclusive proof!
> 
> History proves that the heart of Brixton was in SW9 long before  artificially-imposed postcodes and SW2 toffs tried to distort the facts!
> 
> QED. HTH. HAND etc




Yes, and under Georgian Brixton:

1810 Rush Common enclosed. This was common land stretching from centre of Brixton up to Brixton Hill.
1816 Vauxhall Bridge opened. This led to ribbon development of housing.
Brixton Windmill built in what was a green field site until 1850s.
1820 Brixton Prison opened as Surrey House of Correction.
1826 Trinity Homes almshouses built.
1824 St Matthews Church by Charles Porden built.
1828 Congregational Church, St Matthews Road, built.


Almost everything on above list is SW2.  There was obviously nothing of note in SW9


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Lord help us if the centre of Brixton is a sleepy old common!
> 
> Centre of Brixton = street markets, main shops, tube station, train station, bus station.
> 
> QED_ plus!_




huh?  What Bus Station?  We have a Bus Station top of Brixton Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yeah, that does work, too. But come tomorrow morning I'll have forgotten again.




Well write it down while you can remember.  We're at risk of losing here


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Almost everything on above list is SW2.  There was obviously nothing of note in SW9


Yes. That was the period of SW2 toffication.

But SW9 would soon fight back with the first electrified shopping street in Britain, some of the first major department stores, a railway station, a tube station and all of the major shops in Brixton.

And, of course, the real heart of Brixton is its world famous market of which _not a trace_ touches snooty SW2!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes. That was the period of SW2 toffication.
> 
> But SW9 would soon fight back with the first electrified shopping street in Britain, some of the first major department stores, a railway station, a tube station and all of the major shops in Brixton.
> 
> And, of course, the real heart of Brixton is its world famous market of which _not a trace_ touches snooty SW2!




The real Brixton couldn't afford electric.  Electric Avenue was probably really in SE24 or Clapham, someone just drew the map wrong.  

As for the market - you can keep it.  I've seen meat wagons deliver to those butchers down Electric Avenue, nearly turned me into a vegetarian - but being a poor SW2er I can't afford to become a vegetarian - far too expensive


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The real Brixton couldn't afford electric.  Electric Avenue was probably really in SE24 or Clapham, someone just drew the map wrong.


Oh dear. Do I detect some desperation here?!  



			
				Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> As for the market - you can keep it.  I've seen meat wagons deliver to those butchers down Electric Avenue, nearly turned me into a vegetarian - but being a poor SW2er I can't afford to become a vegetarian - far too expensive


Eh? Fruit and veg is* much cheaper* in the market than buying from SW2's toff Tescos.

The market rules. A proper street market for real Brixtonites.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Do I detect some desperation here?!
> Eh? Fruit and veg is* much cheaper* in the market than buying from SW2's toff Tescos.




We go to our local grocers thereby supporting the community from the invasion of you cheapskates


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Do I detect some desperation here?!
> Eh? Fruit and veg is* much cheaper* in the market than buying from SW2's toff Tescos.



OK you may have the market, but you've also got that toffy little Sainsburys Local which if put together surely cancel each other out...


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> OK you may have the market, but you've also got that toffy little Sainsburys Local which if put together surely cancel each other out...


Nice try, but Sainsbury's is only there for time-poor/cash-rich SW2-ers in a hurry to pick up their posh food before heading home out of real Brixton.

The heart of Brixton is the street market and that, I'm afraid, is that.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Nice try, but Sainsbury's is only there for time-poor/cash-rich SW2-ers in a hurry to pick up their posh food


Why didn't they build it in SW2 then? What is the point of opening a supermarket for one group of people in the wrong area?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Why didn't they build it in SW2 then? What is the point of opening a supermarket for one group of people in the wrong area?


That's simple. Why do you think it's situated so close to the public transport centres?!

It's there so that SW2-ers leaving Brixton tube/train stations (in SW9, natch)  can pick up their posh shopping before catching their buses/cabs/4x4's out to the outskirts of real Brixton and beyond.


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't make my mind up which of the two Brixtons has the best excrement-smeared pavements, artistically discarded needles and enthusiastic street drug-dealers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2004)

The Taxi Rank, surely?
(In answer to Mike, not fantallulah)


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

fanta said:
			
		

> I can't make my mind up which of the two Brixtons has the best excrement-smeared pavements, artistically discarded needles and enthusiastic street drug-dealers?


We've already debated that issue in depth.

Do keep up!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2004)

if sw9's so real brixton, how come clapham road runs through it? it's so the clapwell daytrippers can scurry back to pater's when the going gets too tough near to the genuine article - ie sw2!

here's a nice little place you toffs might consider buying as a holiday home. note the address and postcode!

Clapham Road, London, SW9
£600,000, 7 bedroom house 

http://www.findaproperty.co.uk/cgi-bin/agent.pl?agentid=2503&opt=prop&pid=005616


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

eat your heart out Editor, SW2 makes it into the every so popular   Standard again

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/londonnews/articles/13446225?source=Evening%20Standard


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> if sw9's so real brixton, how come clapham road runs through it? it's so the clapwell daytrippers can scurry back to pater's when the going gets too tough near to the genuine article - ie sw2!



Well, as I said earlier, main roads called "name of area" road are roads that lead to that area, which then still leads to the issue of Brixton Road running through SW9 and terminating at SW2 meaning SW2 is Brixton. No one's replied to my reply to Mike re: that theory so either it didn't get noticed in the flurry of posts that were happening at that time or people are grudgingly admiting its true!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> That's simple. Why do you think it's situated so close to the public transport centres?!


 Hampstead -- tube station
Highgate -- tube station 
Kensington -- 2 tube stations
Cla'ham -- THREE tube stations

Well 'ard 'ackney -- no tube station
SW2, the real Brixton -- no tube station. 

Clapwell SW9 -- tube station.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> It's there so that SW2-ers leaving Brixton tube/train stations (in SW9, natch)  can pick up their posh shopping


IN SW9! We only have newsagents selling mouldy mother's pride. Which we eat anyway coz we're that hard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> IN SW9! We only have newsagents selling mouldy mother's pride. Which we eat anyway coz we're that hard.




as hard as the SW2 bread we are


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

*STOP PRESSS

Transport for London revises Tube map*


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Let's face the facts, SW2-ers. 

Brixton street market is the real heart of Brixton, and that's really the end of it, innit?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Hampstead -- tube station
> Highgate -- tube station
> Kensington -- 2 tube stations
> Cla'ham -- THREE tube stations


Indeed. And Clapham Common's the nearest tube station for some SW2-ers living in the toff-tastic heights of Acre Lane!

SW9 = close to the rough streets of Stockwell.
SW2 = close to leafy Clapham.

'Nuff said.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Let's face the facts, SW2-ers.
> 
> Brixton street market is the real heart of Brixton, and that's really the end of it, innit?



Damn, I should have edited that wikipedia article, before this calumny gained such wide currency on the interweb thingy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed. And Clapham Common's the nearest tube station for some SW2-ers living in the toff-tastic heights of Acre Lane!
> 
> SW9 = close to the rough streets of Stockwell.
> SW2 = close to leafy Clapham.
> ...


What about Clapham North - that's the nearest tube to an awful lot of SW9ers.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Let's be honest, you don't need a wikipedia article to know that the street market is the real heart of Brixton!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What about Clapham North - that's the nearest tube to an awful lot of SW9ers.


Due to a complex set of posting rules and qualifying criteria, Clapham North doesn't count in this debate.

Or something.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Let's be honest, you don't need a wikipedia article to know that the street market is the real heart of Brixton!



At the risk of heresy (and it doesn't help the pro-SW2 arguments either  ), I suspect quite a few people would argue that given the way Lambeth has mismanaged the open air pitches over the years, the covered market at Market Row is actually the heart of Brixton.   

Could be a whole new thread in this argument.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 28, 2004)

At the Edinburgh fringe once, I heard a local comedian comment, "If Glasgow's so hard, and Edinburgh's so soft, how come Edinburgh has the tattoo?"

There must be an appropriate swoo/swine analogy.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> At the risk of heresy (and it doesn't help the pro-SW2 arguments either  ), I suspect quite a few people would argue that given the way Lambeth has mismanaged the open air pitches over the years, the covered market at Market Row is actually the heart of Brixton.


So we're agreed.

The street markets - covered or otherwise - are the true heart of Brixton? So SW9 is the real thing!

(Personally, I'd say Electric Avenue is the true heart of Brixton and has been for many decades, even if it has been left to rot over the years.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Due to a complex set of posting rules and qualifying criteria, Clapham North doesn't count in this debate.
> 
> Or something.



Oy! This isn't Mornington Crescent!


----------



## Jackdaw (Sep 28, 2004)

SEVENTEEN PAGES on this topic!!

  

You lot have got too much time on your hands...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

Jackdaw said:
			
		

> SEVENTEEN PAGES on this topic!!
> 
> 
> 
> You lot have got too much time on your hands...




Well that's because the Swoos are unemployable


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> At the Edinburgh fringe once, I heard a local comedian comment, "If Glasgow's so hard, and Edinburgh's so soft, how come Edinburgh has the tattoo?"
> 
> There must be an appropriate swoo/swine analogy.




If SW9 is so hard, and SW2's so soft, how come SW2 has the prison?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oy! This isn't Mornington Crescent!



Think Mornington Crescent tactics, combined with: 
the Ju-Jiitsu technique of using your opponent's weaknesses to off balance and redirect the energy of their attack, and 
Rugby League rules on passing the ball, 
and you'll be close to an understanding...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2004)

i don't know if anyone's pointed this out, but...

i've always understood that originally sw2 and sw9 were the same postal district, but due to the messy writing of an unknown postal official - who wrote "sw2" in two places on the postal map, sadly one "2" looking like a "9" - it was split in two about eighty years ago. in a similar way to that by which alaska's nome got its name.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> If SW9 is so hard, and SW2's so soft, how come SW2 has the prison?


Holding prisoners is harder than catching them on the mean streets.

That's why SW9 has the police station.


----------



## pooka (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed. And Clapham Common's the nearest tube station for some SW2-ers living in the toff-tastic heights of Acre Lane!
> 
> SW9 = close to the rough streets of Stockwell.
> SW2 = close to leafy Clapham.
> ...



Nooo...there's no part of Acre Lane nearer the Common than Clapham North...added to which Acre Lane is the spiritual home of the true Brixton Artisan...two timber yards, a builders' merchants, two tool hirers, Diamond 'Geezah's' Plumbers merchant, electrical wholesalers and .....Lidl's! Compare that to the effete bah-bah-pubs of SW9 and who'd you call toff-astic?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Holding prisoners is harder than catching them on the mean streets.
> 
> That's why SW9 has the police station.


no. prison officers can only count up to two, so the prison's in sw*2*. cops can count to nine, so the police station's in sw*9*. the cops in barnet - n20 - are, sadly, fucked.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Scootsticks on the rampage, and guess which SW9 bah they are "Living" it up in?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2004)

On Acre Lane is also a place that sells laminate wooden flooring - the true badge of honour of a NuBrixtonite.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> On Acre Lane is also a place that sells laminate wooden flooring - the true badge of honour of a NuBrixtonite.


we can't afford real wood -- you can.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> we can't afford real wood -- you can.



Wood? I thought that was jewelry until I went in an SW9 bah!


----------



## fanta (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> We've already debated that issue in depth.
> 
> Do keep up!



Oh!

Who won?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> On Acre Lane is also a place that sells laminate wooden flooring - the true badge of honour of a NuBrixtonite.




(better keep shut about the place on Brixton Hill then)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2004)

(And the secret underground cashmere farm and pashmina factory)


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 28, 2004)

If this keeps up much longer, it'll take on "I went to the Living Room last night" proportions!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

So it's official! The reason why all the major wood-laminate gentrifier stores are in SW2 is because that's where the greatest demand is!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> If this keeps up much longer, it'll take on "I went to the Living Room last night" proportions!




Wouldn't dream of going to that part of London


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Scootstick toters having a 'wild' night out at the Fridge in SW2:






(Let's be honest, there isn't going to be any winners trying to fight this particular battle, is there?!)


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

You took a photo out of your post then because the clubbers in question didn't look sufficiently stupid -- unlike the usual punters in the bahs of sw9


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> (Let's be honest, there isn't going to be any winners trying to fight this particular battle, is there?!)



Maybe it would be best to just put it down to "Brixton, a tale of two postcodes" and then start attacking Clapham again?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> You took a photo out of your post then because the clubbers in question didn't look sufficiently stupid -- unlike the usual punters in the bahs of sw9


Actually I did it to reduce bandwidth and - after all -  one monged out set of tossers looks much the same as another, whether they're in the Living Bar or the Fridge.

But that site has got *lots* more if you want!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be best to just put it down to "Brixton, a tale of two postcodes" and then start attacking Clapham again?


Spoilsport


----------



## Kameron (Sep 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're all wrong.
> Here 's the real Brixton



I'm not moving there for anyone.

That must be the first time anyone has refered to ed. as a toff let alone a land grabing one  I2stella


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> SW9 = close to the rough streets of Stockwell.


Wuff?! You call that wuff?! We take on those Stockwell Sebastians with both hands tied behind our backs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be best to just put it down to "Brixton, a tale of two postcodes" and then start attacking Clapham again?




Or Stockwell.  Kennington even


----------



## pooka (Sep 28, 2004)

> (Let's be honest, there isn't going to be any winners trying to fight this particular battle, is there?!)



Ah........the scent of defeat!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> Ah........the scent of defeat!


Far from it.

I'm still waiting for some SW2er to come up with a remotely credible counter-argument to my statement that the heart of Brixton is _quite clearly_ the world famous street market.

Care to quibble, me'lad?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2004)

the heart of brixton is actually the world famous khan's restaurant, in sw2.

case closed.


----------



## pooka (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Far from it.
> 
> I'm still waiting for some SW2er to come up with a remotely credible counter-argument to my statement that the heart of Brixton is _quite clearly_ the world famous street market.
> 
> Care to quibble, me'lad?



Fine, but it's the _spirit_ of the market which is at the _heart_ of Brixton, and that draws on something which can't be constrained within a sorting office pigeon hole - surely?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> Fine, but it's the _spirit_ of the market which is at the _heart_ of Brixton,


In other words, the market would be nothing without sw2 to keep it real.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Far from it.
> 
> I'm still waiting for some SW2er to come up with a remotely credible counter-argument to my statement that the heart of Brixton is _quite clearly_ the world famous street market.
> 
> Care to quibble, me'lad?





World famous my arse     People have heard of it, but they dare not venture down there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> the heart of brixton is actually the world famous khan's restaurant, in sw2.
> 
> case closed.




Nah, it's the Windmill


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey, the heart is but one organ! Surely finding out where the brains are is a better avenue to go down!

I imagine the (possibly diseased) liver is CHL...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hey, the heart is but one organ! Surely finding out where the brains are is a better avenue to go down!
> 
> I imagine the (possibly diseased) liver is CHL...




Good point


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

(right, brain, something a little intellectual or cultural perhaps...)

How about the library? Or possibly the Ritzy?

Failing that (at the risk of being a bit too authoritarian here), the Town Hall?

The kidneys would possibly be the corner of Salton Road considering the way it smells some days. 

And the sexual organs could be the red light district in SW2 referred to earlier?

So in regards to the organ theory, I think so far thats 3/2 to SW2...


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hey, the heart is but one organ! Surely finding out where the brains are is a better avenue to go down!



Cue for a spate of "Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to ...  [fill in gap]." postings


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 28, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Cue for a spate of "Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to ...  [fill in gap]." postings



Has _everyone_ on this forum read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy or summit?* Thats the 5th reference I've seen in the last few days...

*If so thats absolutely fine with me!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> Fine, but it's the _spirit_ of the market which is at the _heart_ of Brixton, and that draws on something which can't be constrained within a sorting office pigeon hole - surely?


Like I said, I'm still waiting for a remotely credible counter-argument to my statement that the heart of Brixton is quite clearly the world famous street market.

The above cod-gibberish hardly qualifies!

The bustling, lively heart and soul of Brixton lies in and around Electric Avenue, not miles up Brixton Hill or other such far flung places!


----------



## dum dum (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Holding prisoners is harder than catching them on the mean streets.
> 
> That's why SW9 has the police station.



Come on Boss man, you've got the police station to protect ya riches!!!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> The bustling, lively heart and soul of Brixton lies in and around Electric Avenue, not miles up Brixton Hill or other such far flung places!



how often do you venture up to the hill?


----------



## dum dum (Sep 28, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> how often do you venture up to the hill?



He knows better not to.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> The bustling, lively heart and *soul* of Brixton lies in and around Electric Avenue, not miles up Brixton Hill or other such far flung places!



*soul *  

Is there some new Church of Our Lady of the Plantain Stalls?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> how often do you venture up to the hill?


Actually, I trek out of central Brixton quite regularly, being careful to avoid the Chelsea-style off-road prams being pushed about by SW2's affluent denizens.

Of course, I generally prefer to hang out in the bustling heart of SW9 where all the best entertainment takes place (Albert, Dogstar, Lounge, Canterbury Arms etc)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Actually, I trek out of central Brixton quite regularly, being careful to avoid the Chelsea-style off-road prams being pushed about by SW2's affluent denizens.




Excuse me, but you trip over the millions of prams in SW9, just because your young ladies can't keep their knickers on


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but you trip over the millions of prams in SW9, just because your young ladies can't keep their knickers on


The poor working class prams of SW9 are being pushed out by the gentrifying off-road uber baby carriers that come rumbling down the hill from SW2....


----------



## dum dum (Sep 28, 2004)

Sw9-the Nottingham of Brixton


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> Sw9-the Nottingham of Brixton


 HAHAHA!    Surely the Milton Keynes?


----------



## dum dum (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> HAHAHA!    Surely the Milton Keynes?



The Miltoningham


----------



## clandestino (Sep 28, 2004)

one of the bizarre side effects of this intellectually rigorous thread is that it's dawned on me that, since moving to sw2 from sw9, i've started eating white bread. so i just went to the shop on upper tulse hill (past such genteel delights as the mini industrial estate on somers road and the estate on uth itself) with the intention of getting some brown bread, just like in my soft sw9 days. but i couldn't. because they don't sell any. it's white bread or nothing. 

isn't the town hall in sw2? like it or not, brixton's run from there. and they'd have their headquarters in the right post code wouldn't they?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> Sw9-the Nottingham of Brixton



Entirely correct. All the 'boys' get dressed up in their best loafers and checked shirts before hitting the bright lights of SW9 - into the Prince of Wales, before supping in Living and (finally) taking in a refreshing cocktail and some undersized nu-tapas in Brixton Bar and Grill. Beered up on 'luxury' lager, these boys puke outside the house of central Brixton residents in Rushcroft Road (SW2), before urinating furiously and starting a fight outside their poncey 4x4s parked in Saltoun Road (also Sw2). 

The Editor may have let his subscription to  'Burberry Monthly' slide, but I've seen the hand delivery van around the Barrier Block all too often..

And, as for the market - I think you'll find that its present location isn't the original one. Until those theatrical poshos in SW9 got that hoity-toity lighting stuff down their poncey shopping arcade down Electric Avenue, the market used to be on the high street, stretching out front of the existing shops, and running down to the glorious library in SW2

After a corrupt 'manilla envelope' deal with Lambeth council, the market moved a few doors down, in a vague hope to give that upstart Clapwell postcode district a chance. Grrr....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> The poor working class prams of SW9 are being pushed out by the gentrifying off-road uber baby carriers that come rumbling down the hill from SW2....




I think you'll find they're going the opposite direction, not FROM SW2, and they're not going to SW2.  They're just dropping off at Sainsburys to get their croissants and olives (as someone said in the Standard yesterday) and then turning round by St Matthews to no doubt drive to their pads off Trinity Gardens


----------



## dum dum (Sep 28, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Entirely correct. All the 'boys' get dressed up in their best loafers and checked shirts before hitting the bright lights of SW9 - into the Prince of Wales, before supping in Living and (finally) taking in a refreshing cocktail and some undersized nu-tapas in Brixton Bar and Grill. Beered up on 'luxury' lager, these boys puke outside the house of central Brixton residents in Rushcroft Road (SW2), before urinating furiously and starting a fight outside their poncey 4x4s parked in Saltoun Road (also Sw2).



An honest sw9er...as i live and breath


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, this is more like it.

Where are all the identikit chain stores, pushing out local business and turning the landscape into duplicate of soulless middle England?

Shoefayre - SW9
Sainsburys - SW9
Play-it-safe WH Smith - SW9
Iceland -SW9
Nike shop - SW9
Foot Locker - SW9
Woolworths, for all your chocolate and Britney Spears CD needs  - SW9
Virgin Express - PAH - SW9
Claire's Accessories - SW9
Boots - SW9
Superdrug - SW9
Argos - SW9
That jewellery store chain - Ratners? - sw9

 McDonald's Restaurant.
518 Brixton Road Brixton London SW9 8EN

Kentucky - SW9
Greggs - SW9 - cheers pie1


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> one of the bizarre side effects of this intellectually rigorous thread is that it's dawned on me that, since moving to sw2 from sw9, i've started eating white bread. so i just went to the shop on upper tulse hill (past such genteel delights as the mini industrial estate on somers road and the estate on uth itself) with the intention of getting some brown bread, just like in my soft sw9 days. but i couldn't. because they don't sell any. it's white bread or nothing.




Yes, both myself and Intostella have pointed out the lack of bread in SW2


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes, both myself and Intostella have pointed out the lack of bread in SW2


Yeah, we're not breadheads, maan.


----------



## dum dum (Sep 28, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yeah, we're not breadheads, maan.



Good thing to cos there aint many banks in sw2


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes, both myself and Intostella have pointed out the lack of bread in SW2



There's no bread in SW9 either. Sainsbury's can't be arsed to make any 'till mid morning, the one on Atlantic Rd's never open early enough, niether is M&S but that's all pre packed anyway and the only other option is Greggs 

I bought a breadmaker 2 weeks ago. Best £60 I've spent in ages.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 28, 2004)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I bought a breadmaker 2 weeks ago.


SW9 ALL OVER!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> There's no bread in SW9 either. Sainsbury's can't be arsed to make any 'till mid morning, the one on Atlantic Rd's never open early enough, niether is M&S but that's all pre packed anyway and the only other option is Greggs
> 
> I bought a breadmaker 2 weeks ago. Best £60 I've spent in ages.




and you've got the Continental Deli


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> There's no bread in SW9 either. Sainsbury's can't be arsed to make any 'till mid morning, the one on Atlantic Rd's never open early enough, niether is M&S but that's all pre packed anyway and the only other option is Greggs
> 
> I bought a breadmaker 2 weeks ago. Best £60 I've spent in ages.




Give it a couple of weeks and that'll be in the bottom of your cupboard


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> There's no bread in SW9 either.


What!

If you want fabulous bread, you won't get any better than the white and brown loaves from the Portugese deli on Atlantic Road. They're ruddy gorgeous - and cheap too!

Of course, there's always the health food store further up the road, and the Jamaican bakeries etc etc

I expect the SW2 crowd get their bread flown in.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Give it a couple of weeks and that'll be in the bottom of your cupboard


Right next to the toasted sandwich maker...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Right next to the toasted sandwich maker...



and the electric knife


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> What!
> 
> If you want fabulous bread, you won't get any better than the white and brown loaves from the Portugese deli on Atlantic Road. They're ruddy gorgeous - and cheap too!



Bit to hit & miss IMO.
I often find it not to be quite as fresh as it should. They buy it in from somewhere else and I get the impression that sometimes its not that day's batch or worse, sometimes has the feel of de-frosted fresh bread. 
Not knocking the shop though as on the whole it's one of the best around.






> Of course, there's always the health food store further up the road, and the Jamaican bakeries etc etc



Health food shops never open early & I'm sorry but the quality of a lot of the bread in the jamaican bakers is not that great either. 

Sorry - me bread snob    ( should I move to SW2 ?)


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> and the electric knife



Damn it! I'll have to move that George Foreman Lean Mean Grilling Machine


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2004)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Has _everyone_ on this forum read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy or summit?* Thats the 5th reference I've seen in the last few days...
> 
> *If so thats absolutely fine with me!


It's on radio 4 as I type (the last three books with original cast minus Peter Jones).


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It's on radio 4 as I type.






			
				Radio 4 website said:
			
		

> *Twenty-five years* after the original radio series of Douglas Adams’ The Hitchhiker’s Guide To The Galaxy exploded into the public consciousness



Aaarrghhh!!!   Nooooo!!!! [sound of Lang Rabbie entering middle age]


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2004)

Obscure fact!
Douglas Adams interviewed me for a BBC radio article!


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Now you're just showing off.


----------



## ats (Sep 28, 2004)

No, no, Pie 1, our esteemd Editor is actually the character on whom Arthur Dent was based.

I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

ats said:
			
		

> No, no, Pie 1, our esteemd Editor is actually the character on whom Arthur Dent was based.
> 
> I thought everyone knew that.


I thought every one would have noticed the remarkable similarities between the names Arthur Dent and The Editor!

Rumbled!


----------



## pooka (Sep 29, 2004)

SW9-ers watering hole


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

> Lisa Keating, manager of the Bushalls estate agents Clapham office, said: Brixton has become the over-spill for expensive areas like Battersea and Clapham.
> 
> The stigma has gone from years ago and people no longer notice the boundary between SW4, Battersea and* SW2, Brixton*.
> http://tinyurl.com/42v6y



Nuff said. Again!


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 29, 2004)

> SW4, Battersea



 SW11, surely


----------



## pooka (Sep 29, 2004)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> SW11, surely



Clearly Lisa has spent so long telling folk that SW4 is Batteresea, she believes it herself!


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 29, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but you trip over the millions of prams in SW9, just because your young ladies can't keep their knickers on



And, unlike the hard working prozzies of SW2, they do "it" for free as well. Posh tarts!


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Nuff said. Again!


 Oh c'mon. Everyone knows that estate agents' favourite term for SW9 is 'Clapham borders'.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

I once saw a description of 'Poets Corner' that said 'a stone's throw from Railton Road'....I don't think they meant to say that......


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

Results of Google combinations:

Clapham + SW9 - about 23,000
Clapham + SW2 - about 19,300
of which:
"Clapham Park" + SW2 - about 1,360


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Results of Google combinations:
> 
> Clapham + SW9 - about 23,000
> Clapham + SW2 - about 19,300
> ...


Well, that conclusively, err, proves, err, something or another.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

...but if you want to play that game - results from google:

brixton+sw9 = 28,400
brixton+sw2 = 21,700

SW9 clearly rules!

Hoisted by your own petard, Mr Rabbie!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 29, 2004)

yeah, but how many of those are for the clueless, cliche-peddling, clapwell-addled film? it was obvious it was going to be a tourist's idea of what brixton's about when they used the wrong post code for the title!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

Lookee here!

gentrification+sw2 = 134
gentrification+sw9 =  54

I rest my case again.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Lookee here!
> 
> gentrification+sw2 = 134
> gentrification+sw9 =  54


 In the former, the word 'gentrification' is invariably preceded by 'down with'. 

Typical of a Clapwellian  to use the uber global corporate google to prove your point.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Typical of a Clapwellian  to use the uber global corporate google to prove your point.


Err, actually, you'll find I was merely folowing the example set by a desperate SW2-er!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> And, unlike the hard working prozzies of SW2, they do "it" for free as well. Posh tarts!




anyone up for Living, SW9?????


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> anyone up for Living, SW9?????


 or indeed Plan B, or Brixton Bah and Grill, or A666, or Neon, or Tongue and Groove? 

And if some of we swoos hadn't fought alongside the mighty gramsci,  a lone voice in the sw9 yuppie wilderness, there would have been another huge great Merrett bar on CHL.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> And if some of we swoos hadn't fought alongside the mighty gramsci,  a lone voice in the sw9 yuppie wilderness, there would have been another huge great Merrett bar on CHL.


I seem to recall a certain *SW9* website playing a small part in that process.

That's a point. Where the good SW2 websites, eh? eh?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I seem to recall a certain *SW9* website playing a small part in that process.
> 
> That's a point. Where the good SW2 websites, eh? eh?


 In sw2 we communicate with each other face to face in the real world.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> In sw2 we communicate with each other face to face in the real world.


Or on a SW9 website!

Tee hee!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> That's a point. Where the good SW2 websites, eh? eh?



I occasionally glance at:
http://www.madmusingsof.me.uk/weblog/
http://www.perfect.co.uk/


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Or on a SW9 website!
> 
> Tee hee!


 It's the only way we can get through to you hoity toity SW9ers in your ivory towers. In SW2 we're in and out of each other's houses all day with each other's property. Like proper people.


----------



## fanta (Sep 29, 2004)

It all looks pretty much the same from the air:


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> I occasionally glance at:
> http://www.madmusingsof.me.uk/weblog/
> http://www.perfect.co.uk/


They look like fabulous sites, but where's the stuff about SW2?

Can't SW2-ers write about their own area - or would they rather talk about  _Man Utd_ like the first site you mentioned?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> It's the only way we can get through to you hoity toity SW9ers in your ivory towers. In SW2 we're in and out of each other's houses all day with each other's property. Like proper people.




And after my little foray into SW9 today it seems all those Swines can think of to spend their money on are false nails and hair extensions


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

That's because we work our fingers to the bone and are all prematurely grey from worry......


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> They look like fabulous sites, but where's the stuff about SW2?



Not that hard to navigate:
Brixton Hill pics 



			
				editor said:
			
		

> Can't SW2-ers write about their own area - or would they rather talk about  _Man Utd_ like the first site you mentioned?



She does have the excuse of actually coming from Manchester...


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Not that hard to navigate:
> http://www.geraldine-curtis.me.uk/photoblog/archives/cat_brixton_hill.php


What kind of crazy-arse URL is that?!

And much as I enjoyed the excellent Brixton pics, there's not many of them, is there?

So: has urban75 (SW9) won the Brixton 'web wars' or what?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

........no contest I'd say


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

Web wars?  Pah. Not an even playing field seeing as this is being slugged out on an SW9 bulletin board. 

We're simply not poncey web designers in SW2!   The most we have time for after our long hours of toil is a blog or a  SW2 based community website.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We're simply not poncey web designers in SW2!


Err. Excuse me. You're describing me there. Not nice.

As for the APT website, I gave up trying to help them and note that their news section hasn't been updated since 2003. And that's a shame, innit?

SW2 slackers!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 29, 2004)

Been away for a few days working so missed all the fun here - but what I've read has been very entertaining, thanks people!

I think SW9 should just accept that even though the tube station is in SW9, it's only been there for about 30 years - whereas the Brixton of SW2 has been there for much longer. Sorry if this mentioned already, but doesn't the name "Brixton" come from "Brixstane" or "Brix's Stone" which was, IIRC, a stone placed on the hill to mark the territory of some ancient warrior called Brix who once ruled these 'ere parts? Seeing as there's no hill in SW9 I can only conclude that the historical heart of Brixton is up the 'ill in SW2 - but now falsely distorted by the modern assumption that people often make of an area being defined by the location of the tube station. 

Anyway, when global warming comes and the country starts to flood, we'll be fine here up on the hill!




			
				editor said:
			
		

> So: has urban75 (SW9) won the Brixton 'web wars' or what?


I suppose we could give them that. It's always nice to win a battle... even though you're losing the war.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> No way! I think SW9 should just accept that even though the tube station is in SW9, it's only been there for about 30 years - whereas the Brixton of SW2 has been there for much longer.


How about Brixton railway station? That's been here for well over a hundred years - and that's slap bang in SW9!

And there's a 'Brixton Lodge' clearly marked in my 1870 map of Brixton - right in SW9!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> How about Brixton railway station? That's been here for well over a hundred years - and that's slap bang in SW9!
> 
> And there's a 'Brixton Lodge' clearly marked in my 1870 map of Brixton - right in SW9!




Absolutely pointless argument.  The oldest house in Brixton is on Brixton Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2004)

and how old is the Windy and the Prison?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 29, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> .....and the Prison?


Yeah, we've got _loads _ more criminals than SW9....


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Absolutely pointless argument.  The oldest house in Brixton is on Brixton Hill


Brixton Hill? Ah, that'll be the road _leading into _central Brixton where the true heart of Brixton lies - the street market!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, and FULHAM TIMBER is in SW2........how poncey is that? eh? eh?


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Yeah, and FULHAM TIMBER is in SW2........how poncey is that? eh? eh?


So is Acre lane Timber.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, but SW9 has a Joiners on CHL...where things are made....real artisans.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Brixton Hill? Ah, that'll be the road _leading into _central Brixton where the true heart of Brixton lies - the street market!



duh! i thought you knew more about town planning than that - Brixton Hill is the tree-lined showpiece boulevard that runs through the middle of the Brixton neighbourhood


----------



## dum dum (Sep 29, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Yeah, and FULHAM TIMBER is in SW2........how poncey is that? eh? eh?



Cough* SOUTH CHELSEA COLLEGE SW9*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, well that's part-owned by Ted Knight and he's just having a laugh.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yeah, we've got _loads _ more criminals than SW9....





So many and so dangerous they had to cart them off to Belmarsh


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> Cough* SOUTH CHELSEA COLLEGE SW9*



guess that's cos Chelsea sounds better than Stockwell; the south bit is correct


----------



## dum dum (Sep 29, 2004)

We don't joke about education in these parts..


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Yeah, and FULHAM TIMBER is in SW2........how poncey is that? eh? eh?



Think the people who started Fulham Timber did so when Fulham was still a solidly working class area, and moved to proletarian SW2 after  Fulham gentrified c.30 years ago.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> We don't joke about education in these parts..


We don't HAVE education in these parts. 

North Fulham is still pretty rough and ready.


----------



## dum dum (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We don't HAVE education in these parts.



School a hard knocks mate


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

Come on SW2-ers. If you're trying to tell me that the tube and train-untroubled gentrified landmass of SW2-on-the-hill represents Brixton, could you tell me where the heart of this supposed 'real' Brixton is then please?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Come on SW2-ers. If you're trying to tell me that the tube and train-untroubled gentrified landmass of SW2-on-the-hill represents Brixton, could you tell me where the heart of this supposed 'real' Brixton is then please?




oh, is that time?  Must go home to battle through those swines outside the tube


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Come on SW2-ers. If you're trying to tell me that the tube and train-untroubled gentrified landmass of SW2-on-the-hill represents Brixton, could you tell me where the heart of this supposed 'real' Brixton is then please?



Tuson's corner (junction of New Park Road/Brixton Hill) - sign of the three balls where we'd bullocks our Hampsteads until we got our rock of ages.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> sign of the three balls where we'd bullocks our Hampsteads until we got our rock of ages.


Have you got a translation for that please?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you got a translation for that please?


Think pawnbrokers...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you got a translation for that please?


Too posh for sw2 rhyming slang?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Too posh for sw2 rhyming slang?


Come on! Come on! Where's the beating, vibrant heart of this SW2 Brixton?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Come on! Come on! Where's the beating, vibrant heart of this SW2 Brixton?


You mean you don't already know? Where _have _ you been lately?   You're missing out on all the fun!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> You mean you don't already know? Where _have _ you been lately?   You're missing out on all the fun!



Absolutely.   We don't want any more parts of the local nightlife selling out and letting folks from down the Hill in.      I  remember when the Gallery was an SW2 Portuguese restaurant for SW2 people - with proper passwords on the door.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

Wriggle, wriggle, wriggle!

So where is the beating vibrant heart of this SW2 'real' Brixton?

Any takers?


----------



## dum dum (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Wriggle, wriggle, wriggle!
> 
> So where is the beating vibrant heart of this SW2 'real' Brixton?
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> Town Halls are at the heart of any community imho.


Bwahaha! So do you hang out in the 'vibrant' and 'lively' zone around the Town Hall much then, watching the council employees going in and out all day?

Woooh! _Too much_ excitement!

If that was the beating heart of Brixton, the town would be on a life support system.

Want to try again?


----------



## dum dum (Sep 29, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Bwahaha! So do you hang out in the 'vibrant' and 'lively' zone around the Town Hall much then, watching the council employees going in and out all day?
> 
> Woooh! _Too much_ excitement!
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true sw9er

Local goverment pretty important round these parts.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

But it's not Brixton's Town Hall, it's Lambeth's Town Hall...........and I bet I'm the only one who knows what all the figures round the clock represent.......


----------



## pooka (Sep 29, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> But it's not Brixton's Town Hall, it's Lambeth's Town Hall...........and I bet I'm the only one who knows what all the figures round the clock represent.......



Are they not the usual municipal allegories - science, the arts, commerce, industry, learning - that sort of stuff?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

..........Art, Justice, Literature and Science......(according to Nikolaus Pevsner).


----------



## pooka (Sep 29, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> ..........Art, Justice, Literature and Science......(according to Nikolaus Pevsner).



2 out of 4 ain't bad?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

What do you reckon they are then pooka?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 29, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> What do you reckon they are then pooka?


D'oh, just seen your post...thought you meant I'd got two wrong


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> Local goverment pretty important round these parts.


I'll tell you what. You enjoy the 'vibrant' surroundings of the Town Hall and I'll be off in the real heart of Brixton (Coldharbour/Electric/Atlantic) and we'll see who has the best time!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2004)

None of your SW2 or SW9 bollocks. 

SE24 is where it's at!

Especially now Hendo and I are back from our hols.....


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

Ms T said:
			
		

> SE24 is where it's at!


Is that, like, near Brighton or somewhere?


----------



## Fenian (Sep 30, 2004)

*Look here Streathamites....*

Whenever a politician/artist/luvvie wants to get some working class cred from having their photo taken in Brixton where do they go?

Leafy Brixton Hill, the Town Hall clock, the municipal library, poet's corner?  

Not likely - Coldharbour it is, the bars, the market, the station, the caffs - where you run a gauntlet of the mad, the sad and the bad every time you step out for a newspaper or a pint (or both).  The bloody beating heart of Brixton SW9


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2004)

This thread is going to run and run - the online equivalent of The Mousetrap.
(Having said that, I bet it sinks like a stone now).



BTW the policeman did it.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

fenian said:
			
		

> Whenever a politician/artist/luvvie wants to get some working class cred from having their photo taken in Brixton where do they go?
> 
> Leafy Brixton Hill, the Town Hall clock, the municipal library, poet's corner?
> 
> Not likely - Coldharbour it is, the bars, the market, the station, the caffs - where you run a gauntlet of the mad, the sad and the bad every time you step out for a newspaper or a pint (or both).  The bloody beating heart of Brixton SW9


Absolutely!

The municipal dullness of SW2 forms the perfect backdrop for a 'Horse and Hounds' photoshoot or an 'edgy' edition of 'White Collar Weekly'.

But when they want the 'real' Brixton, the cameras roll down to the mean mo'fo'  streets of Coldharbour Lane, Atlantic Road or the absolute heart of Brixton, the street markets.

And I'm still waiting to hear a street-wise musical tribute to the Town Hall on a par with Alabama's 'Exile on Coldharbour Lane' (that's SW9, natch!)


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 30, 2004)

Ms T said:
			
		

> None of your SW2 or SW9 bollocks.
> 
> SE24 is where it's at!
> 
> Especially now Hendo and I are back from our hols.....




Agreed. We have all the edgyiness of Brixton on our doorstep, but can tell strangers (without lying) that we live in Herne Hill (or if you want to push it West Dulwich!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

fenian said:
			
		

> Whenever a politician/artist/luvvie wants to get some working class cred from having their photo taken in Brixton where do they go?
> 
> Leafy Brixton Hill, the Town Hall clock, the municipal library, poet's corner?
> 
> Not likely - Coldharbour it is, the bars, the market, the station, the caffs - where you run a gauntlet of the mad, the sad and the bad every time you step out for a newspaper or a pint (or both).  The bloody beating heart of Brixton SW9




That's because they're too scared of going up the Hill.  Scared of all those residents in the Big House


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> That's because they're too scared of going up the Hill.


Indeed. They'd set their butlers and their dogs on any real Brixtonians strolling up from SW9.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed. They'd set their butlers and their dogs on any real Brixtonians strolling up from SW9.




I was referring to this Big House


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 30, 2004)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Especially now Hendo and I are back from our hols


 Hurrah! Trebles and Turnip à l'orange all round!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2004)

Shouldn't that be beers and beetroot carpaccio?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Hurrah! Trebles and Turnip à l'orange all round!


You SW2-ers! So knowledgeable about posh, hoity-toity foods!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2004)

I've just seen a a hard as nails SW9 squirrel on my fence eating a whole bacon sandwich (I kid you not)...it had obviously just nipped down to the Phoenix......those SW2 squirrels would regard a bacon sarnie as infra dig......they'd turn up their noses at anything less than Parma Ham and Ciabatta............


----------



## tarannau (Sep 30, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I've just seen a a hard as nails SW9 squirrel on my fence eating a whole bacon sandwich (I kid you not)...it had obviously just nipped down to the Phoenix......those SW2 squirrels would regard a bacon sarnie as infra dig......they'd turn up their noses at anything less than Parma Ham and Ciabatta............




Oh please, let's not go back to this old chestnut. We've had the cafe comparison already - SW9 had to run away, with its nose bloodied and looking like the sunblush tomato ciabatta sold in many of its main eating establishments - The Lounge, Brixton Bar and Grill, SW9, Neon, Atlantic 66, Boca's/Rosie's chintzy outdoor table. . Only the recently renamed Ezers/Ergens in the market can really hold its head up high, serving a properly greasy breakfast butty in a couple of cottonwhite bread slices.

SW2 on the other hand boasts the formidable Cafe On The Hill, Basement Jo's. Vera Cruz, the generous greasy spoons down Acre Lane and Water Lane... not to mention the chlosterol-overfriendly place by the Hobgoblin. It's a run away victory for the honest SW2 cafes I tell you - none of this overpriced, foreign yuppie nonsense. Even the Phoenix, admittedly an excellent establishment - refers to itself as a restaurant.... and serves _ciabatta_  on a regular basis. And the other day - fresh from being offered skunk and crack in central SW2 - someone accosted me outside Boca/Rosie's in SW9, offering me _olives_  for christsakes....

And, I'll have you know,  the squirrels in my SW2 garden have been known to feast on a mixture of nuts, berries ... and leftover rice and peas from the barbecue...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I've just seen a a hard as nails SW9 squirrel on my fence eating a whole bacon sandwich (I kid you not)...it had obviously just nipped down to the Phoenix......those SW2 squirrels would regard a bacon sarnie as infra dig......they'd turn up their noses at anything less than Parma Ham and Ciabatta............




Our squirrels are hard as nuts, and we've got more of them.  They're absolutely everywhere on the Hill.  Breeding like rabbits they are in an effort to drive the yuppie swine squirrels out   


Our foxes are harder than yours as well


----------



## tarannau (Sep 30, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Our squirrels are hard as nuts, and we've got more of them.  They're absolutely everywhere on the Hill.  Breeding like rabbits they are in an effort to drive the yuppie swine squirrels out
> 
> 
> Our foxes are harder than yours as well




Exactly. Everyone knows that two rival squirrel factions rule the Brixton Roost - it's a vicious turf war between the numerous squirrels of the Saltoun/Vining Road Grove and the vicious B'Hill Rush Common squirrel gang.

The SW9 squirrel poshos have long given up competing. There are a few of them left to be sure, but they're generally to be found sheltering in the gentile roof gardens of those Clapwell folk...


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add the Body Shop to my list of no-personality SW9 corporates. 

And what will replace Claire's Accessories and Virgin Ex-ecrable? Starbucks?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The SW9 squirrel poshos have long given up competing. There are a few of them left to be sure, but they're generally to be found sheltering in the gentile roof gardens of those Clapwell folk...


I'm a Swiner and there's a massive colony of the blighters in the field behind my house. 
Yes, I have a field behind my house - shows how posh us Swiners are dunnit?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> gentile roof gardens


Oi....my roof is Kosher, I'll have you know......


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 30, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yes, I have a field behind my house


 And wasn't that the SW9 hunt I saw galloping across it the other day? Tally ho!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2004)

They were chasing after me.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 30, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They were chasing after me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot to add the Body Shop to my list of no-personality SW9 corporates.
> 
> And what will replace Claire's Accessories and Virgin Ex-ecrable? Starbucks?






Probably another shop selling wigs and hair extensions


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

So is any SW2-er ever going to come up with a credible location for the their version of where the heart of Brixton supposedly lies?

Face it. The real heart of Brixton is the bustling vibrant street markets - all you've got are noisy highways into SW9 and dull civic buildings stuffed full of civil servants!


----------



## jayeola (Sep 30, 2004)

actually sw9 is pronuounced sw grime. as in grimey and street and yoof and... stuff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> So is any SW2-er ever going to come up with a credible location for the their version of where the heart of Brixton supposedly lies?
> 
> Face it. The real heart of Brixton is the bustling vibrant street markets - all you've got are noisy highways into SW9 and dull civic buildings stuffed full of civil servants!




Of course not.  If we come up with an answer and prove ourselves, that'll put an end to this lovely thread


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

jayeola said:
			
		

> actually sw9 is pronuounced sw grime. as in grimey and street and yoof and... stuff


Actually SW2 is pronounced sw yooohooo!, as in a toff's hunting cry or as in a Tamara to Tallulah geeting (as they pass each other in their 4x4s)


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 30, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Probably another shop selling wigs and hair extensions


 the sign on the door of the ex-claire's says vodaphone.


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 30, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> the sign on the door of the ex-claire's says vodaphone.


 Oh good, more mobile phones for the poshingtons to bellow into.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 30, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Oh good, more mobile phones for the poshingtons to bellow into.


 there's nothing more 'street' than a mobile phone.  most crack dealers have several.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 30, 2004)

fenian said:
			
		

> Whenever a politician/artist/luvvie wants to get some working class cred from having their photo taken in Brixton where do they go?
> 
> Leafy Brixton Hill, the Town Hall clock, the municipal library, poet's corner?
> 
> Not likely - Coldharbour it is, the bars, the market, the station, the caffs - where you run a gauntlet of the mad, the sad and the bad every time you step out for a newspaper or a pint (or both).  The bloody beating heart of Brixton SW9



that's the most lame justification yet - who the fuck believes politicians?


----------



## pooka (Sep 30, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Oi....my roof is Kosher, I'll have you know......



Nooo, that's GenTile (TM) - 100% slate-effect roof coverings


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 30, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> So where is the beating vibrant heart of this SW2 'real' Brixton?
> 
> Any takers?



You're barking up the wrong tree. You see, in SW2 we take a more _sustainable_ and _ecological _ approach - there's no need to _concentrate _ all our best amenities in one central area and endure the subsequent crime, litter and congestion issues. We reject the _centralising_ approach and prefer to locate our amenities in the community, near to where people live. For example, our best drinking establishments (The Windmill, The Elm Park, Mango Landing etc) are spread throughtfully throughout the area meaning that residents are never further than 312.8 metres* from their nearest pub. This brings a higher quality of life and level of chilledness to SW2 than could ever be experienced in SW9.



*According to the latest research - carried out briefly in the head of Brixton Hatter...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> ..........Art, Justice, Literature and Science......(according to Nikolaus Pevsner).



Typical! One posho (from SW9, natch!) talking about another posho who likes buildings.

"Art, Justice, Literature and Science". Posho pursuits one and all. Typical "swine" rubbish. 
Us SW2 poor folk have "Graffiti, Prison, Pornography and Bomb-making" as *our* municipal ideals.   

*(Eris save us from those weirdoes down the hill)*


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> We reject the _centralising_ approach and prefer to locate our amenities in the community, near to where people live.


That's true. You lot prefer to drive around in your 4x4s while dropping off the kids, driving to the supermarket, gym, opera, regatta etc


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> This brings a higher quality of life and level of chilledness to SW2 than could ever be experienced in SW9.


Can't disagree with that.

SW9 is for the urban street warriors anxious to score crack or interact with the bustling, hustling heart of real Brixton while SW2 is for the gentrifiers out for a quiet stroll to their SUV.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2004)

jayeola said:
			
		

> actually sw9 is pronuounced sw grime. as in grimey and street and yoof and... stuff



Nah, it's pronounced SW Crime, 'cos it's where us SW2 poor folk go to expropriate a new car, DVD recorder or mobile.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry if it's already been mentioned but it's a long thread.... But isn't SW2 Streatham Hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's already been mentioned but it's a long thread.... But isn't SW2 Streatham Hill?




NO IT BLOODY WELL ISN'T


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2004)

Well it is, but only because we gave them honorary status as SW2 citizens


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2004)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Typical! One posho (from SW9, natch!) talking about another posho who likes buildings.
> 
> "Art, Justice, Literature and Science". Posho pursuits one and all. Typical "swine" rubbish.


ahem, Nikolaus Pevsner was an Asylum Seeker........
(that's a refugee in oldspeak)


----------



## citydreams (Sep 30, 2004)

SE24 Unemployment count (March 2004) 520 
SW9 Unemployment count (March 2004) 1881 
SW2 Unemployment count (March 2004) 2233 

Tsk.. further up the hill you go the more work shy they are..


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 30, 2004)

citydreams said:
			
		

> SE24 Unemployment count (March 2004) 520
> SW9 Unemployment count (March 2004) 1881
> SW2 Unemployment count (March 2004) 2233
> 
> Tsk.. further up the hill you go the more work shy they are..


 Star quality.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 30, 2004)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's already been mentioned but it's a long thread.... But isn't SW2 Streatham Hill?


   
SW2 is Brixton - based upon the system of postcodes which works alphabetically. SW9 is Stockwell. Even the SLP agree with that!!   



> SW1	Central (Westminster, Belgravia, Pimlico)
> SW2	Brixton
> SW3	Chelsea, Brompton
> SW4	Clapham
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2004)

I reckon us marginalised SE24ers need a support group.  Too posh for Brixton, too plebby for Herne Hill.  It's tragic, it really is....


----------



## dum dum (Sep 30, 2004)

Has SW2 been crowned True Brixton yet?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2004)

Not on these boards matey-moo........


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2004)

dum dum said:
			
		

> Has SW2 been crowned True Brixton yet?


Just as soon as you show us where the lively, vibrant heart of SW2 Brixton is!


----------



## dum dum (Sep 30, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Just as soon as you show us where the lively, vibrant heart of SW2 Brixton is!



Ya can't judge a community on  flash bizazz and bright lights Ed.

SW2s got SOUL, simple as.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> ahem, Nikolaus Pevsner was an Asylum Seeker........
> (that's a refugee in oldspeak)



And that precludes him from being a posho how exactly?   
I think we can safely say he was a naturalised posho who wrote.

BTW, I'm fluent in "oldspeak". I even remember "old money".


----------



## Fenian (Sep 30, 2004)

*My point exactly!*




			
				twisted said:
			
		

> that's the most lame justification yet - who the fuck believes politicians?


 So when these miscreant characters are most desperate to make it appear as if they have some substance, and that they are not creatures of spin alone, they don't tootle past the 4x4s to the Town Hall.  They hit the mean streets of SW9 (with nervous twitching bodyguards tucked carefully out of camera-shot).


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 30, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Just as soon as you show us where the lively, vibrant heart of SW2 Brixton is!


And there was me thinking there is a regular U75 migration to the windmill every so often
to indulge in the lively, vibrant atmosphere of SW2...


----------



## Dragon 23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> SW2 is Brixton - based upon the system of postcodes which works alphabetically. SW9 is Stockwell. Even the SLP agree with that!!




Dude you need to get out more...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 1, 2004)

Socialist Labour Party? What the fuck do they know?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 1, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> SW2 is Brixton - based upon the system of postcodes which works alphabetically. SW9 is Stockwell. Even the SLP agree with that!!



If it's alphabetical why is Battersea SW11 and Balham SW12?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 1, 2004)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> If it's alphabetical why is Battersea SW11 and Balham SW12?



Since this question was first posed some 400 posts ago, my crack team of researchers have been on the case:

It was all allegedly down to Ned Jones, a dyslexic telegraph boy in the South Western Division in 1906.   He was dismissed from the service of His Majesty's General Post Office,  However, he protested to the end that he was being made to cover for a drunken senior member of staff, but his appeals came to naught.    The shame was so great that his entire family had to emigrate to Argentina and start a new life as guano traders.    

When writing the Winslow Boy, Terence Rattigan obviously had to change the subject to allegations of theft of a postal order, as in 1950 simply mentioning the idea that the Post Office could conceivably have made an error on this scale was still a treasonable offence punishable by hanging.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2004)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Socialist Labour Party? What the fuck do they know?


Typical dissmisive response of a SW9-er!   [I meant the South London Press if anyone didn't get it...]




			
				PacificOcean said:
			
		

> If it's alphabetical why is Battersea SW11 and Balham SW12?


  Catch up! _Cleary_ the first part of the list is inner London and the second part of the list is outer London. Is there something in the water down there that makes the SW9ers bypass their common sense?




			
				dum dum said:
			
		

> Has SW2 been crowned True Brixton yet?


There certainly seems to be more people rooting for SW2 on this thread. If anyone can be bothered to count the number of posts for each side........


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> There certainly seems to be more people rooting for SW2 on this thread.


Except *none of them *have come up with a _remotely credible location_ for their supposed 'heart of Brixton' in toff-astic SW2!!!

Here's the facts:

Heart of Brixton = the street markets. 
The street markets are all - every bloomin' last one of them - in SW9.
Ergo, SW9 is the true Brixton.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 1, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Typical dissmisive response of a SW9-er!
> 
> Catch up! _Cleary_ the first part of the list is inner London and the second part of the list is outer London. Is there something in the water down there that makes the SW9ers bypass their common sense?
> 
> ...



Battersea is more Inner London than Brixton, thus I don't see what point you are trying to make.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> Might as well go for broke - so fuck you and your online "community" (yeah right) Mike, you white-dread poser.
> 
> Goodbye


Oooh! What a flounce! My that smarted!

Shame it lasted less than a week.  

PS No more emails please.


----------



## Wee Beastie (Oct 3, 2004)

stupid question


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2004)

Wee Beastie said:
			
		

> stupid question


There's 25 pages to this thread and lots of questions have been asked so which one are you declaring 'stupid' Mr Remarkably Familiar IP Address....


----------



## Wee Beastie (Oct 3, 2004)

mr remarkably familiar? you've been watching me? fair enough o masterful big brother.
anyway is it not ok to change name if you want?
you expect me to read 25 pages? i think not matey.
i don't like divisive questions and thought i'd express it. ok?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2004)

Wee Beastie said:
			
		

> mr remarkably familiar? you've been watching me? fair enough o masterful big brother.
> anyway is it not ok to change name if you want?
> you expect me to read 25 pages? i think not matey.
> i don't like divisive questions and thought i'd express it. ok?


Actually, it's not OK to have two different identities on the go, 'matey'. If you want to change your user name, the correct way is to ask a mod to do it for you, and not to reregister under a different name because that simply confuses people and can cause disruption.

It's a shame you didn't bother to read the thread before declaring it a 'stupid' one.

If you had you would have realised that the question was posed as a joke, and most people have had a whole load of fun debating the topic over the last 25 pages.

With you excepted, of course.


----------



## dum dum (Oct 3, 2004)

Seen as the boards are off in 3 minutes i thought i'd wrap this thread up with SW2 as the clear winner.Well done all you sw2ers and nice try sw9.


----------



## Wee Beastie (Oct 4, 2004)

for fucks sake man, don't be so serious.
i thought it was quite funny actually. i was taking out a rather bad hangover on you guys to be honest, still not quite recovered.
and i never read the rules. delete the other one if you want. nae botha. would be quite nice to keep it for special occasions tho.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And I'm still waiting to hear a street-wise musical tribute to the Town Hall on a par with Alabama's 'Exile on Coldharbour Lane' (that's SW9, natch!)



"Reachin'", also by Alabama 3, which deals with the problem of hardcore crack dens in Josephine Avenue, as opposed to their Tallulah-ised "style" equivalent alongside the bahs and restaurants of SW9.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> "Reachin'", also by Alabama 3, which deals with the problem of hardcore crack dens in Josephine Avenue, as opposed to their Tallulah-ised "style" equivalent alongside the bahs and restaurants of SW9.


One track vs *an entire album.*

I rest my case!


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 4, 2004)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm fluent in "oldspeak". I even remember "old money".



Lend us ten bob then.


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

Isn't this all getting a bit 'groundhog thread'?


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> One track vs *an entire album.*
> 
> I rest my case!



One track vs. an entire album TITLE!


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> One track vs. an entire album TITLE!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

For the love of Coldhabour Lane will some SW2-er *finally* come clean and tell me where their SW2 version of the 'heart of Brixton' is, please?!!!!

But we all know the reason why there's been such silence: everyone knows that the real heart of Brixton is obviously the bustling, vibrant street markets and every last blinkin' one of them is in SW9!!!

And where's the liveliest shopping area in SW2? Tescos!!!!

Bwahahahahahaa!


----------



## Fenian (Oct 4, 2004)

Maybe these SW2ers mean the bus stops outside the Fridge, they're pretty hard core


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> For the love of Coldhabour Lane will some SW2-er *finally* come clean and tell me where their SW2 version of the 'heart of Brixton' is, please?!!!!!



I'll tell you what fella, you can stand by the stinky fish stall in Granville Arcade.

Meanwhile I'll be hanging toddling around the library, watching a film in the ritzy, clubbing/drinking/eating/worshipping at St Matthews, before wandering back  - after talking to the genuine Brixtonians in Windrush sq, SW2 - before meeting you back outside the aforementioned fish stand. 

I'd miss the market for sure, but it's not the only place where the pulse of Brixton flows through. Strip away the market and a couple of roads (the Coldharbour/Electric Av joy strip) and SW9's left with, erm.... just Stockwell and North Clapham. When it comes to proper Brixton, SW2's the ocean, SW9 a little paddling-pool for Clapham day-trippers going to Living, market excepted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Strip away the market and a couple of roads (the Coldharbour/Electric Av joy strip) and SW9's left with, erm.... just Stockwell and North Clapham. When it comes to proper Brixton, SW2's the ocean, SW9 a little paddling-pool for Clapham day-trippers going to Living, market excepted.




Exactly


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what fella, you can stand by the stinky fish stall in Granville Arcade.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll be hanging toddling around the library, watching a film in the ritzy, clubbing/drinking/eating/worshipping at St Matthews, before wandering back  - after talking to the genuine Brixtonians in Windrush sq, SW2 - before meeting you back outside the aforementioned fish stand.


While you're handing over your gold exec Gentrification Credit Card in the uber-corporate, ultra-bland Tesco (with big car park for 4x4-toting SW2-ers), I'll be buying my fresh fruit and veg from the _real born-and-bred Brixtonites_ in the bustling street markets of SW9. The real hear of Brixton!

And while you're 'enjoying' the bleak open space of Windrush Square, I'll be enjoying a pint in the Albert - Brixton's finest pub - or perhaps grabbing a coffee in the Lounge, or maybe a tea in the Phoenix. 

I could pop next door for a second hand book (or stroll down to Index Books)  and then head back down Electric Avenue to take in the bustling sights and smells of the true heart of Brixton.

PS When was the last time you were clubbing in St Matthews, eh?

Oh: 





> The heart of Brixton is the Market, open every day selling produce from all over the world.
> www.brainyencyclopedia.com/encyclopedia/b/br/brixton.html





> "I just love the dream of it all, the bookshop, the poetry, to know it's in the heart of Brixton. I just like being part of it all.."
> www.reggaezine.co.uk/brixtonrenaissance.html





> Located right in the Heart of Brixton..http://brixton.leisureconnection.co.uk/


I could go on, but the case is already proven, innit?
SW2 is for 4x4 driving, out-of-towner, Tesco superstore shoppers
SW9 is for real Brixtonites!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I could pop next door for a second hand book (or stroll down to Index Books)  and then head back down Electric Avenue to take in the bustling sights and smells of the true heart of Brixton.




Urine soaked walls?  Lovely


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Urine soaked walls?  Lovely


Too 'Brixton' for you posh SW2-ers, eh?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2004)

granted, SW9 _may _ have the market, it _may _ be "bustling", and it may have the locationally-challenged tube station, but the question was, _Which is more *Brixton*?_

All the evidence points to SW2 being "_more Brixton_"
 - Historically SW2 is Brixton
 - The name of Brixton originates from SW2
 - The Government, the post office and other institutions all consider SW2 to be Brixton
 - The oldest dwellings in Brixton are in SW2
 - etc etc

In an effort to stave off the creeping death of south Stockwell, SW9-ers have cruelly been fed the modernist lie that SW9 is in fact "Brixton". In truth, I feel a little sorry for them, and they'd be to come round to my humble but welcoming abode in SW2 for a consolatory cup of tea if they wish...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> While you're handing over your gold exec Gentrification Credit Card in the uber-corporate, ultra-bland Tesco (with big car park for 4x4-toting SW2-ers), I'll be buying my fresh fruit and veg from the real born-and-bred Brixtonites in the bustling street markets of SW9. The real heart of Brixton!



Posh? SW9 is historically the posh bit! 

Take a look at these SW9 posho's with their fancy suits, open-topped cars, glass canopies and ELECTRIC lighting!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Too 'Brixton' for you posh SW2-ers, eh?




No, we normally use long-drops and chuck in a bit of lime after


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Posh? SW9 is historically the posh bit! Take a look at these posho's with their fancy suits and open-topped cars!




And just look at the cafes of the area. SW2's got the real greasy article, SW9's eateries are all ciabatta and olives.

And show me the SW2 equivalents of Living, SW9, Neon, Brixton Bar & Grill, Tongue and Groove and Atlantic 66. Posh bars the lot of them, serving the landed gentry of SW9 with their £3.50 bottles of beer....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Posh? SW9 is historically the posh bit!
> 
> Take a look at these SW9 posho's with their fancy suits, open-topped cars, glass canopies and ELECTRIC lighting!



 
and TEA ROOMS


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2004)

look, have we sorted this out yet? because i'm looking to move house and i'd HATE to get it wrong.

do i have to apply to certain people on these boards to move back into Brixton, and what are the criteria?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> All the evidence points to SW2 being "_more Brixton_"
> - Historically SW2 is Brixton
> - The name of Brixton originates from SW2
> - The Government, the post office and other institutions all consider SW2 to be Brixton


Street markets = SW9
Shopping arcades = SW9
Main shopping streets = SW9
First electric-lit shopping street in the UK = SW9
Tube station = SW9
Train station = SW9
Fire station - SW9
Main post office = SW9
Department stores that established Brixton's fame as a major shopping centre = SW9
Brixton Academy = SW9

If you think that a collection of dusty civic buildings and a Tesco make up the 'real' Brixton, thank fuck it's not the Brixton I live in!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> And show me the SW2 equivalents of Living, SW9, Neon, Brixton Bar & Grill, Tongue and Groove and Atlantic 66. Posh bars the lot of them, serving the landed gentry of SW9 with their £3.50 bottles of beer....


Have you seen the price of beer at the Fridge? _Yowch!_


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you seen the price of beer at the Fridge? _Yowch!_




not taking sides but.. The Fridge is a proper club, as opposed to a bar or club/bar. prices will always be higher in somewhere like that..


(runs away)


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Fridge is a proper club, as opposed to a bar or club/bar. prices will always be higher in somewhere like that..


Yeah, but even for a club, the prices there a while ago were *immense!*.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Street markets = SW9
> Shopping arcades = SW9
> Main shopping streets = SW9
> First electric-lit shopping street in the UK = SW9
> ...




er

Town Hall - SW2
Ritzy Cinema - SW2
St Matthews - SW2
The Fridge - SW2
Housing Benefit Office - SW2
Council Tax Office - SW2
BRIXTON COLLEGE - SW2
The Windmill - SW2
The Waterworks (supplying all you toffs with clean water) - SW2
HMP Prison - SW2 
Brixton Hill Bus Garage - SW2 
All Saints Church - SW2 
Brixton Hill Methodist Church - SW2
Brixton Unitarian Christian Church - SW2
Ruach Ministries - SW2
Corpus Christi - SW2 
St Saviours Church - SW2
St Thomas Church - SW2
Trinity Congregational Church - SW2
Universal Pentecostal Church - SW2
New Covenant Church - SW2
New Testament Church of God - SW2


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> If you think that a collection of dusty civic buildings and a Tesco make up the 'real' Brixton, thank fuck it's not the Brixton I live in!


You can have the tesco - it's the one thing I'd like to get rid of from SW2. You could put it next to your _Sainsbury's Local  _


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> You can have the tesco - it's the one thing I'd like to get rid of from SW2. You could put it next to your _Sainsbury's Local  _


or your Argos.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Brixton Hill Methodist Church - SW2
> Brixton Unitarian Christian Church - SW2
> Ruach Ministries - SW2
> Corpus Christi - SW2
> ...


So you've got the Tescos, the dole office, the prison and a load of churches and we've got the street scene, the pubs, the recreation centre, the shops, the department stores, the market stalls, the stations, the pubs, the bookstores, the energy and the vibrancy.

I'll leave you to pray in peace, then.


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll leave you to pray in peace, then.


go on then. 




You're right: we have the spirituality
We have the soul


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> You're right: we have the spirituality
> We have the soul


Yep. You have the GodSquad happy clappy soul. 
Perhaps you could join your neighbours and start knocking on doors asking people if they'd like to join a church?

Meanwhile, the streets of SW9 resonate to real urban 'ardcore, 'avin' it beats while we pray to the great God of *largin' it up!*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> ...we've got the street scene, the pubs..


The pubs? Erm, what about The Effra, The Bug Bar, The Hobgoblin, Mango Landing, The White Horse, The Elm Park Tavern, The Windmill, The Hope and Anchor, George IV etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> go on then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Everyone knows the Church is the heart of the community, and we've got loads of churches - not that I attend


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, the streets of SW9 resonate to real urban 'ardcore, 'avin' it beats while we pray to the great God of *largin' it up!*


 Yes. At Living bar. We_ live here_. We're not just slumming Tarquils over for the weekend.  

<ducks>


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 4, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> er
> 
> Brixton Hill Bus Garage - SW2




Isn't that Streatham?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> The pubs? Erm, what about The Effra, The Bug Bar, The Hobgoblin, Mango Landing, The White Horse, The Elm Park Tavern, The Windmill, The Hope and Anchor, George IV etc.




The Telegrah, The Sultan, The Two Woodlice


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> Yes. At Living bar. We_ live here_. We're not just slumming Tarquils over for the weekend.


You seem obsessed with the Living Bar. Truth is SW9-ers, don't go there but come the weekend you can barely walk for herds of SW2-ers rolling down the hill for a night in 'edgy' SW9.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Isn't that Streatham?




Shut it you   












As you were


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> You seem obsessed with the Living Bar. Truth is SW9-ers, don't go there but come the weekend you can barely walk for herds of SW2-ers rolling down the hill for a night in 'edgy' SW9.



I think you're getting confused there, aside from The Albert there aren't many pubs that attract Brixtonians into SW9, particularly at the weekends. There are plenty of Claphamites descending from nearby into Living, Plan B and SW9 admittedly, but that shouldn't be a matter for pride....


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> . There are plenty of Claphamites descending from nearby into Living, Plan B and SW9 admittedly, but that shouldn't be a matter for pride....


If they're not all going to the Z Bar, Fridge or Mass, of course.

Real 'ardcore Brixtonites hang tough in the 414 Club, refusing sleep for 36 hours while the SW2-ers scuttle home to their lifestyle apartments on the hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> while the SW2-ers scuttle home to their lifestyle apartments on the hill.




You mean here?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> come the weekend you can barely walk for herds of SW2-ers rolling down the hill for a night in 'edgy' SW9.





almost right, but it should actually read 




			
				editor said:
			
		

> come the weekend you can barely walk for herds of SW9-ers tramping UP the hill for a night in 'edgy' SW2, at the Windmill.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

The Windmill (Gawdbless it) is almost _rural_ it's so far out of town!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll be enjoying a pint in the Albert - Brixton's finest pub


Since when has the Albert been 'Brixton's finest pub'? It's 'orrible!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> The Windmill (Gawdbless it) is almost _rural_ it's so far out of town!



that's to keep the blow-ins and wankers away. they barely drag themselves out of SW9....

you can keep them


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Since when has the Albert been 'Brixton's finest pub'? It's 'orrible!



It's only Clapwell's (SW9) finest pub. After all, the competition includes such hotspots such as the ever-lively Prince of Wales, the morgue-like A66, Living, The Dogstar, the rugby-shirt toting Trinity. 

Still, at least those folk from Clapham and Stockwell haven't got too to far  walk for a Friday night fight and a night out dancing to an Abba tribute act at the ever lovely Swan, Sw9's liveliest nightspot...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> almost right, but it should actually read




Bang on.  Just think of PROD, I'm pretty sure I've seen Editor there - quite a few times


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Since when has the Albert been 'Brixton's finest pub'? It's 'orrible!


I thought you liked orange things?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> It's only Clapwell's (SW9) finest pub. After all, the competition includes such hotspots such as the ever-lively Prince of Wales, the morgue-like A66, Living, The Dogstar, the rugby-shirt toting Trinity.
> 
> Still, at least those folk from Clapham and Stockwell haven't got too to far  walk for a Friday night fight and a night out dancing to an Abba tribute act at the ever lovely Swan, Sw9's liveliest nightspot...


I hate it - 'orrible beer, 'orrible decor.





(I don't actually like ANY of the pubs I've been into in Brixton. The one I dislike the least is the Crown & Sceptre and that's not even in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> I thought you liked orange things?



Gosh no - they clash terribly with my hair


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I hate it - 'orrible beer, 'orrible decor.
> 
> (I don't actually like ANY of the pubs I've been into in Brixton. The one I dislike the least is the Crown & Sceptre and that's not even in Brixton.




You don't even like The Windy?  

Ah, there's lots of orange in The Windy


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I hate it - 'orrible beer, 'orrible decor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come to the Effra and Hobgoblin. Bit grubby round the edges, but at least they're full of honest Brixtonians rather than fey Clapwellians....


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

I forgot the Windmill - I like it but there's always bands on there, so impossible for a friendly night out chatting with friends.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Come to the Effra and Hobgoblin. Bit grubby round the edges, but at least they're full of honest Brixtonians rather than fey Clapwellians....



I've never managed to work out where the Effra is.

Not a fan of the Hobgoblin though.


I'm very fussy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I forgot the Windmill - I like it but there's always bands on there, so impossible for a friendly night out chatting with friends.




Tell me about it


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Come to the Effra and Hobgoblin. Bit grubby round the edges, but at least they're full of honest Brixtonians rather than fey Clapwellians....


The Effra's a fine pub although service can be painfully slow and they're extraordinarily keen to boot you out at the stroke of kicking out time. But I've really had enough of the Hobgoblin recently (fucking wank name that, too) - the place is dirty, falling apart and looking most unloved these days.

The Windmill's a great boozer but a non starter if you're hoping to incorporate chat in your evening - that's why I like the Albert. I can honestly say it's the friendliest boozer I've ever drunk in and I've never met so many new people in a pub.

And things are looking _very encouraging_ at the Dogstar these days...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

I just wish there was one pub with good beer at reasonable prices that has a mixed friendly crowd, pleasant decor (and odour), no music, non-sticky tables and lots of comfy places to sit down.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I just wish there was one pub with good beer at reasonable prices that has a mixed friendly crowd, pleasant decor (and odour), no music, non-sticky tables and lots of comfy places to sit down.
> 
> Is that too much to ask?


 That's the Beehive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> That's the Beehive.




You gotta be kidding.  You wait for ever to have a table cleaned in there


----------



## tarannau (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> The Effra's a fine pub although service can be painfully slow and they're extraordinarily keen to boot you out at the stroke of kicking out time. But I've really had enough of the Hobgoblin recently (fucking wank name that, too) - the place is dirty, falling apart and looking most unloved



The Effra's one of those places when the service is admittedly inconsistent, but very much inkeeping with the West Indian servie ethos. Real Brixton y'know. 

And, without trying to get the place in too much trouble - the Effra tends to be a lot more relaxed about drinking up time if you're a regular.

As for the Hob, well it's dirty and defiantly down to earth, I'll grant you that. But it's also, imo at least, the biggest melting pot of any Brixton pub - despite the reputation all tribes, types and ages blend in there pretty seamlessly. And they've even painted the womens' loos and put some flash new beer garden furniture in there recently. It's virtually gone upmarket I tell you...


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I just wish there was one pub with good beer at reasonable prices that has a mixed friendly crowd, pleasant decor (and odour), no music, non-sticky tables and lots of comfy places to sit down.


Sounds like the dullest boozer ever to me.

Boozers should be noisy, vibrant, rumbustious places, not antiseptic rooms, cloaked in a library hush...


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

tarannau said:
			
		

> And they've even painted the womens' loos and put some flash new beer garden furniture in there recently. It's virtually gone upmarket I tell you...


Gentrification!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> That's the Beehive.



Didn't you read the bit about the odour?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> That's the Beehive.


A fine *SW9* pub.


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Didn't you read the bit about the odour?


They steam cleaned the carpets, donchaknow. 

Sad to say they didn't steam clean some of the punters while they were at it but there you go.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> They steam cleaned the carpets, donchaknow.
> 
> Sad to say they didn't steam clean some of the punters while they were at it but there you go.





*spluttering coffee*


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Boozers should be noisy, vibrant, rumbustious places,...


I never said they shouldn't be!
But surely you can have a raucous piss-up without music?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I never said they shouldn't be!
> But surely you can have a raucous piss-up without music?


Not if you're all sat half a mile apart in big comfy chairs with no music and no 'odours'.

Sounds like you're looking for a gentlemen's club!


----------



## IntoStella (Oct 4, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> *spluttering coffee*


 You just have to know who not to sit downwind of. Sorted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2004)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> You just have to know who not to sit downwind of. Sorted.




Sounds a bit like Jack Stamps.

On that note, the pub beckons


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Not if you're all sat half a mile apart in big comfy chairs with no music and no 'odours'.
> 
> Sounds like you're looking for a gentlemen's club!


Obviously what you are imagining is different from the ideal pub I'm imagining!

Somewhere like The Albert, but with no orange, cleaner tables, and better beer. That's all.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I just wish there was one pub with good beer at reasonable prices that has a mixed friendly crowd, pleasant decor (and odour), no music, non-sticky tables and lots of comfy places to sit down.
> 
> Is that too much to ask?




yes, probably is. i really like the elm park tavern on elm park, but there's music in there from the jukebox with a mind of its own. every sixth song it plays is by queen. no matter what. i remember being in there one night and the barman pressing a button to skip forward a track every time queen came on. very funny.

a good friendly pub. i walked in there with a sledgehammer one day and that sparked off a very interesting conversation with the drinkers at the bar!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2004)

ianw said:
			
		

> yes, probably is. i really like the elm park tavern on elm park, but there's music in there from the jukebox with a mind of its own. every sixth song it plays is by queen. no matter what. i remember being in there one night and the barman pressing a button to skip forward a track every time queen came on. very funny.
> 
> a good friendly pub. i walked in there with a sledgehammer one day and that sparked off a very interesting conversation with the drinkers at the bar!



it was my local for about 5-6 years, didn't go in there a lot. generally if my resolve not to drink ran out before last orders but after i could make it down the hill..


----------



## clandestino (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah, i haven't been in there for over a year, even though it's my (kind of) local too. but me and sonik are planning a night out to the quiz there very soon. i just have to find out what night it's on. i think it's thursday...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

SW2

I lived in SW9 for three years and it wasn't in Brixton that's for sure.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

Bloody hell.  Reviving a thread after 3-4 years 

Is it really that long since anyone posted here?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2008)

ah, the postcode wars of 2004. i remember them well...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

ianw said:


> ah, the postcode wars of 2004. i remember them well...


 

and they're re-enacted without fail at least once a year


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and they're re-enacted without fail at least once a year




yeah the good old north-south divide


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Bloody hell.  Reviving a thread after 3-4 years
> 
> ?



I thank you. I might have a go at a few others later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

twisted said:


> yeah the good old north-south divide


 

and then those St Reathamites/Herne Hillites/Claphamites/ Stockwellians/Camberwellians try sticking their oar in and ruin it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thank you. I might have a go at a few others later.


 


Were you reading my mind.  I was just thinking what fun it would be to revive some old threads 

(I'm obviously not very busy)


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thank you. I might have a go at a few others later.



You'll regret it once the SW9 boosters wake up and see this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

twisted said:


> You'll regret it once the SW9 boosters wake up and see this.


 


yeah, those lot are lazy bastards. Don't bother getting out of bed 'til the afternoon.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, those lot are lazy bastards. Don't bother getting out of bed 'til the afternoon.


lol.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2008)

That's right: the plucky underdog SW2 battles the corporate behemoth of SW9.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2008)

That's unfair using Minnie as the scale model of the SW2 crew.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

But SW9 isn't Brixon really is it? And why would people living in Stockwell feel the need to say they lived in Brixton anyway?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

tarannau said:


> That's unfair using Minnie as the scale model of the SW2 crew.


 




I did think he was having a dig at my size 



SW9 bully


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

ianw said:


> That's right: the plucky underdog SW2 battles the corporate behemoth of SW9.


 


Excellent position for a punch where it'll really hurt though


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But SW9 isn't Brixon really is it?


Bless. So where does that put the Brixton Academy, Brixton tube station, Brixton railway station, Brixton market etc etc then?


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2008)

*Pls tell me!*

I was born at the top of Brixton Hill (New Park Road).  Our post code was SW2.  The reason I have entered this forum is to ask - "What's it like to live there now"?  I've been living in Australia for 37 years and now I coming home.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

editor said:


> Bless. So where does that put the Brixton Academy, Brixton tube station, Brixton railway station, Brixton market etc etc then?






Stockwell?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> I was born at the top of Brixton Hill (New Park Road).  Our post code was SW2.  The reason I have entered this forum is to ask - "What's it like to live there now"?  I've been living in Australia for 37 years and now I coming home.



I used to live on the bottom of Kings Ave and it was pretty shit. I cycle past it to work now and it seems nicer but is still pretty shit. The bottom of Brixton Hill looks pretty grim.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 31, 2008)

New Park Road is ok... bit of a lack of greenery, but that's not unusual.


----------



## innit (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a good place to live, good shops   Lawrence the grocer is a legend and there's a poncy deli on NPR now as well.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stockwell?


You need to understand how postal codes work. They're there for the convenience of the Post Office, not to definitively define a town's precise borders.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

editor said:


> You need to understand how postal codes work. They're there for the convenience of the Post Office, not to definitively define a town's precise borders.



I know. I was just being a nob, don't rise to it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2008)

editor said:


> Bless. So where does that put the Brixton Academy, Brixton tube station, Brixton railway station, Brixton market etc etc then?



The CARLING Brixton Academy.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The bottom of Brixton Hill looks pretty grim.



Yeah, that's where SW2 and SW9 merge


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

editor said:


> Bless. So where does that put the Brixton Academy, Brixton tube station, Brixton railway station, Brixton market etc etc then?


 


HERE WE GO AGAIN


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I know. I was just being a nob, don't rise to it.


No! I want to rise to it! You rotter!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2008)

See what you done Suplex? The Mayor of SW9 is on a rant again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2008)

editor said:


> No! I want to rise to it! You rotter!



It's funny how people get so into their postcode (I have too in the past). 
Like when I bought my last house and everyone is going 'it's CR0', ok yes, but is in in a nice place? 

I used to be proud of living in SE1 but SE1 can be on the south bank or down by Asda on the old kent road. Big difference.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

twisted said:


> See what you done Suplex? The Mayor of SW9 is on a rant again.


 


what post code is his office in?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2008)

twisted said:


> The Mayor of SW9 is on a rant again.



The corporate Carling-loving bully boy of Stockwell, you mean - proud to depict his area as the dumb aggressor. 









(Tina, this thread probably doesn't make any sense to you. Suffice to say this is an in-joke that's been running for four plus years now. Don't take any heed. I live on Brixton Hill, and it's lovely and leafy and mercifully free of the braying hordes of Stockrovia.)


----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2008)

*ye Gods, SOUTH WEST ANYTHING*

is as posey as fuck
Now that I have returned to an SE postcode I can asure all you ponces out west that you are ALL wafty posers of one sort or anohter
Brixton is merely the point where the old country lanes (Acre lane and Coldharbour Lane) from Clapham to Camberwell crossed the road from Kennington, St georges fields et al to Croydon/Surrey.
Brixton was up till the 1900s I think still described as a ward of the parish of Stockwell and Brix Hill was once lined with the huge Villas of the rich but that was when the Effra was still a river, not a road!!!
Lets face it, as you all have SW codes you are all officially lumped in with Knightsbridge and Chelsea so some minor quibble about the exact distance of the Rizy bar from the 2/9 boundary calulated by tripod weilding types triangulating on the Albert and the middle door of Morleyss cuts no ice with we hardend Sarf Easties.
We know we is hard, so hard we dont cover nearly 20 pages and 4 years whinhg about it!!!!!

HaHa!!!
Move East youse softies, the Wilds of Peckham await!!!!!! Hurragh!!!! Hurragh for Peckham and for Southwark!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

ianw said:


> The corporate Carling-loving bully boy of Stockwell, you mean - proud to depict his area as the dumb aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ah, come on, you can't really even credit him for being a Stockwellian.  He's definitely more Camberwellian


----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2008)

*Oh yes, the Hill posh eh?*

relative avarage rental by postcode map -
Bollocks, this aint worked righ, if you use the link you get the key, otherwise the map is useless!!






The Hill, SW2 on avaerage lower than SW9, ha ha!!! the Worm at the core of you soft south westies whe be the hardest. You will note that SE15 (Peckham) is lower, price wise to both your Up market areas


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2008)

hipipol said:


> The Hill, SW2 on avaerage lower than SW9, ha ha!!! the Worm at the core of you soft south westies whe be the hardest. You will note that SE15 (Peckham) is lower, price wise to both your Up market areas



SW2 - where the keyboards on computers work properly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

twisted said:


> SW2 - where the keyboards on computers work properly.


 


Well I was going to say something as well, but us SW2ers are gentle folk who don't put people down just because they can't spell and come from Peckham


----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2008)

Cant blame the machine, suspect its me that has the faults!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2008)

The last time I saw this thread, I lived in SW2. Now I live in SW9.

Can I change my vote?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The last time I saw this thread, I lived in SW2. Now I live in SW9.
> 
> Can I change my vote?


 


there's no point.  You know SW2 is the place to be


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> there's no point.  You know SW2 is the place to be


Tbf, I wasn't actually far from the boundary on both occasions! Currently I can see SW2 from my window if I lean out of it far enough!

Edit: this is called having one's cake and eating it!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 31, 2008)

To all those who were offended by me suggesting that SW8 was more 'Brixton' than 'London and The South East'- I now see the error of my ways and am hanging my head in shame.

Now let's say no more about it, 'cos I wouldn't want it to come between us.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The last time I saw this thread, I lived in SW2. Now I live in SW9.


me too....



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> there's no point.  You know SW2 is the place to be


It _used _to be the place to be....now it's SW9. that's why i moved


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The last time I saw this thread, I lived in SW2. Now I live in SW9.



splitter!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2008)

turncoats


----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2008)

SW2 to SW9 hardly constitutes a move at all
More of stroll up the end of the road


----------



## jayeola (Feb 1, 2008)

sw grizime!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2008)

postcode warz... its an epidemic


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2008)

ska invita said:


> postcode warz... its an epidemic



The postcode shootings were what scared me. I eventually moved to SE24 to escape them.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2008)

Bob said:


> The postcode shootings were what scared me. I eventually moved to SE24 to escape them.



You can join us on our next raid on SE22 to steal their organic farmhouse loaves then.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2008)

You see, SE rules


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2008)

hipipol said:


> You see, SE drools



You're probably all incontinent too.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2008)

*Should that turn out to be the case.....*

...I think it highly likely that adult sized nappies will be more reasonably priced in Peckham as we are unable to stump up the vaste sums of wedge that Yuppified SW residents take for granted


----------

